# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - May 2015



## SpamMisery (May 1, 2015)

Well, it's tradition


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 1, 2015)

Rioters of the world unite.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Just to keep it in tradition: the last April thread is here.

Here's the weather info for May:



And typing in 'Brixton April' into Google brings up this pic (which is mine).
*Edit: OK. I was a bit confused!


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2015)

I seriously hope the bearded copper on the right of that photo is reacting to a broken arm.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> And typing in 'Brixton April' into Google brings up this pic (which is mine)



'Brixton April' or 'Brixton May'?

Did you develop that photo in the 70s or is it a weird filter? If it were square I'd have thought it was an Instagram upload


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> 'Brixton April' or 'Brixton May'?
> 
> Did you develop that photo in the 70s or is it a weird filter? Looks like an Instagram upload


Oops, sorry, I was still in an April mindset, Let me fix that weather forecast screen grab ASAP.

There's no filters in that photo though: it's an actual authentic film scan from a 1998 photo: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...chive-photos-and-video-footage-6th-june-1998/


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Sadly, this is what came up when I typed 'Brixton May' into Google images.


----------



## boohoo (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Sadly, this is what came up when I typed 'Brixton May' into Google images.



Brian May taught at Stockwell Manor School.

http://www.stockwellnews.com/brian-may-taught-maths-at-stockwell-manor/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2015)

Happy May Day Comrades.



*Assemble Clerkenwell Green 12.00*
*Rally at Trafalgar Square from 14.20*
*http://www.londonmayday.org/*


----------



## Mr Retro (May 1, 2015)

Is starting the monthly thread the new 'last in' bin race? SpamMisery at 12:00 midnight


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2015)

The temperature certainly feels chillier than it ought to be in fucking May


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Some things to do over the weekend:
Mayday weekender – the Brixton Buzz picks, Fri 1st – Mon 4th May

The Dogstar is putting on a fundraiser for DEC Nepal on Sunday.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Loved this exhibition on Grays Inn Road. 
A Haircut and Art – Developers Up Yours by Gram Hilleard at the Offsite Gallery






I could be wrong but I think at least one of those paintings is based on my pics (which is fine by me).


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 1, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I seriously hope the bearded copper on the right of that photo is reacting to a broken arm.



Nah, he's obviously doing an early version of the quenelle!


----------



## madolesance (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Loved this exhibition on Grays Inn Road.
> A Haircut and Art – Developers Up Yours by Gram Hilleard at the Offsite Gallery
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> The temperature certainly feels chillier than it ought to be in fucking May



Am sticking to shirts though. No going back


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2015)

Just spotted a Morris dancer in full regalia stood outside the Beehive


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Just spotted a Morris dancer in full regalia stood outside the Beehive


They were dancing outside the Villaaaage.


----------



## uk benzo (May 1, 2015)

Memories of Brixton facebook group are reporting that Sam has passed away. RIP dude.

I noticed that I hadn't seen him around for quite a while. I hope he passed peacefully. 

He used to stop and make my little boy laugh with comedy faces.


----------



## sparkybird (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> They were dancing outside the Villaaaage.



I dunno why (maybe it's been a long week) but I read that as they were lap dancing outside the Villaaaage

Hey, maybe there's an idea for a pop up...


----------



## cuppa tee (May 1, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Memories of Brixton facebook group are reporting that Sam has passed away. RIP dude.
> 
> I noticed that I hadn't seen him around for quite a while. I hope he passed peacefully.
> 
> He used to stop and make my little boy laugh with comedy faces.



r.i.p  Sammy


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Memories of Brixton facebook group are reporting that Sam has passed away. RIP dude.
> 
> I noticed that I hadn't seen him around for quite a while. I hope he passed peacefully.
> 
> He used to stop and make my little boy laugh with comedy faces.


Sam Wheels?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sam Wheels?


 
I just knew him as Sammy....here is a pic someone posted on the MoBS page


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2015)

A different Sam


----------



## superfly101 (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> They were dancing outside the Villaaaage.



Did you do a Bud?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Memories of Brixton facebook group are reporting that Sam has passed away. RIP dude.
> 
> I noticed that I hadn't seen him around for quite a while. I hope he passed peacefully.
> 
> He used to stop and make my little boy laugh with comedy faces.


He was a curious chap and a real Brixton character. He seemed happy though.  RIP.


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Sammy a fixture for donkeys years.RIP.


----------



## David Clapson (May 1, 2015)

Various street drinkers were given an ASB 35 dispersal order today, banning them from Brixton town centre for 48 hours. I've never seen this happening before. There's no right of appeal. If you breach it you get arrested.  http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/d_to_g/dispersal_power/


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I just knew him as Sammy....here is a pic someone posted on the MoBS page


I didn't know him by name but I've seen him around for many years. Thank you for putting a name to the face for me. Sorry to hear of his death.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Various street drinkers were given an ASB 35 dispersal order today, banning them from Brixton town centre for 48 hours. I've never seen this happening before. There's no right of appeal. If you breach it you get arrested.  http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/d_to_g/dispersal_power/


I heard the police had these powers but as the drinkers have never entirely disappeared I had hoped they weren't being too heavy handed with it. I wonder why they've used the order now, has something happened?


----------



## ash (May 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I didn't know him by name but I've seen him around for many years. Thank you for putting a name to the face for me. Sorry to hear of his death.


He moved from sheltered housing into a care home about 6months ago. A high % of people die in the months after such a move. Who knows? From what I saw around Brixton he was a lovely man and a character. Sadly you could smell him coming in the later years.


----------



## David Clapson (May 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I heard the police had these powers but as the drinkers have never entirely disappeared I had hoped they weren't being too heavy handed with it. I wonder why they've used the order now, has something happened?



I don't know, I forgot to ask the PC who was dishing them out. He said he was new to Brixton town centre, perhaps he's trying to make an impression.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Various street drinkers were given an ASB 35 dispersal order today, banning them from Brixton town centre for 48 hours. I've never seen this happening before. There's no right of appeal. If you breach it you get arrested.  http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/d_to_g/dispersal_power/



clear the town centre of undesirables for the weekend and give a good impression to the tourists ?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 1, 2015)

No that's so sad


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

Do people know there will be a demo on Sunday?

https://www.facebook.com/events/899426666781245/





#Baltimore to #Brixton Solidarity Protest March - No Justice No Peace! - #BlackLivesMatter
Sunday at 12:00
350 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9 8RX.

Some interesting links for info:	 http://www.justiceforseni.com
 [URL]http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/mar/21/500-black-asian-deaths-custody-no-prosecutions[/URL]


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> clear the town centre of undesirables for the weekend and give a good impression to the tourists ?


I hope that isn't the reason.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I hope that isn't the reason.


I suspect it might be. I can only speak for myself but street drinkers have never even asked me for anything, let alone harassed or threatened me in any way. I've never noticed those hanging around Windrush Square and its vicinity bothering anyone else either.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> I suspect it might be. I can only speak for myself but street drinkers have never even asked me for anything, let alone harassed or threatened me in any way. I've never noticed those hanging around Windrush Square and its vicinity bothering anyone else either.


I think the redesign of Windrush square was successful in allowing plenty of space for everyone. Seating is far enough apart that drinkers, shoppers, families, bus travellers can all get together or avoid each other and enjoy the space. I've not experienced the drinkers getting lairy either (not like on Camberwell Green)


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> I suspect it might be. I can only speak for myself but street drinkers have never even asked me for anything, let alone harassed or threatened me in any way. I've never noticed those hanging around Windrush Square and its vicinity bothering anyone else either.



True. Same for me, passing right through, on my way to work.


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do people know there will be a demo on Sunday?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/899426666781245/
> 
> ...


Not familiar with the Justice for Seni campaign, but I was was quite struck listening to the news reports from Baltimore how the treatment of the Baltimore police victim had similarities to Sean Rigg's case.

It's about time we considered prosecutions of police here when they are violent - particularly given their predilection to attack customers of our three local mental hospitals.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

What kind of society do we live in when a mentally ill person ends up in a police cell rather than in hospital.
the Emergency dept at the the Mausley was axed years ago. It is truely shocking.


----------



## David Clapson (May 1, 2015)

.


----------



## David Clapson (May 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> I suspect it might be. I can only speak for myself but street drinkers have never even asked me for anything, let alone harassed or threatened me in any way. I've never noticed those hanging around Windrush Square and its vicinity bothering anyone else either.



It's very hard to challenge these dispersal orders unless you witness the build-up. Then you can make a complaint that the recipient was not causing harassment/harm/distress to the public. The PC today conceded that no member of the public had complained, but he can issue the order merely if he thinks the person 'is likely to' cause h/h/d. So if a drunk is ranting all on his own, it is apparently 'likely' he will walk up close to someone and shout at them. You can't win really. IANAL but it seems like the law is poorly worded. If anyone can be arsed it would be useful to attend CPCG meetings and badger the Borough Commander about it. http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Is starting the monthly thread the new 'last in' bin race? SpamMisery at 12:00 midnight




A better question would be why are they so keen?

The previous OP made one post, that was the opening post.
This month's OP made no posts on previous thread.
They are ALPHA.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 2, 2015)

it's a feckin conspiracy I tell ya


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 2, 2015)

Utterly gutted to hear about sammy. Can we verify this somehow?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 2, 2015)

Deleted my post after seeing nastiness on thread.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2015)

Can they just creep back like maggots or do we have to go again?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure what is going on here, but I would ask that people be nice.


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> It's very hard to challenge these dispersal orders unless you witness the build-up. Then you can make a complaint that the recipient was not causing harassment/harm/distress to the public. The PC today conceded that no member of the public had complained, but he can issue the order merely if he thinks the person 'is likely to' cause h/h/d. So if a drunk is ranting all on his own, it is apparently 'likely' he will walk up close to someone and shout at them. You can't win really. IANAL but it seems like the law is poorly worded. If anyone can be arsed it would be useful to attend CPCG meetings and badger the Borough Commander about it. http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk



I wonder if Liberty would get involved. The law sounds fundamentally illiberal to me.


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (May 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure what is going on here, but I would ask that people be nice.





poptyping said:


> Vodka mostly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 2, 2015)

^ that's from a different thread why does it appear here?


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2015)

For those of you wishing to celebrate the Royal birth, The Albert is the place to be, apparently... 



> Help us give a very Royal welcome to the newest (and cutest) addition to Wills & Kate’s clan. We’re wetting the baby’s head in style, so if you’re lucky enough to be over 18 then have a tipple on us!
> 
> To celebrate the arrival of the Princess, we’re offering you a glass of our Bacio Della Luna Prosecco Spumante when ordering a main meal.
> 
> This Royally exclusive offer is only available today. So, polish your shoes, comb your hair and raise your glass to give a jolly good toast to the Royals!



Today's a good day to wear red trousers at The Albert, I guess


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

> Sweet as a kiss and as intense as a full moonlit night, Bacio della Luna sets a perfect scene for celebration.



It really does sound like the perfect choice for a special day like today.


----------



## gdubz (May 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It really does sound like the perfect choice for a special day like today.


It's like OTC's wine list all over again...


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

gdubz said:


> It's like OTC's wine list all over again...


Except the landlord of the pub will have had precisely fuck all to do with any of it. And I expect it will be much cheaper too.


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2015)

I've just asked at the bar and they haven't got any in stock


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I've just asked at the bar and they haven't got any in stock


Hahaha! How much was it?


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I've just asked at the bar and they haven't got any in stock


I guess there must have been a rush on it as soon as the good news was announced!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2015)

Prefer the steel drums outside Iceland but this lot were pretty good.


----------



## gdubz (May 2, 2015)

Looks nice. I actually thought it was on that pedestrianised bit round the back of the Albert hall when I first saw it. Not very diverse tho, but a photo doesn't really bring the funk along.


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2015)

All the Quail, a restaurant occupying the F Mondays coffee shop on Brixton Hill in the evenings, does seriously good food. 

And it's bring your own booze.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

This is currently marching around Brixton - 
Baltimore to Brixton Solidarity Protest marches through Brixton


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

They've just marched along Coldharbour Lane again, and now they've been joined by Brixton's most scantily-clad eccentric lady, who seemed to be loving it.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

This was really good last night. The effort the organisers put in to transforming the Prince Of Wales was phenomenal.

Wonderland brings the fun and the glitter to Brixton’s POW club


----------



## uk benzo (May 3, 2015)

I'm in Papa's park cafe drinking a tumeric tea in the sunshine doing some reading. This is what it's all about. 

I love this place.


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2015)

Fucking God-botherers with their PA in Windrush Square this afternoon - Our Lady of the Rosary and Our Lady of Sorrows churches are responsible. They promise to inflict this torture every Sunday! Selfish cunts - they've got perfectly good churches to make their racket in, why can't they fuck off and leave the square to be enjored by the whole community, rather than the minority of morons who've been suckered by their bonkers cult? I've complained to Lambeth Noise Team.


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2015)

All these fuckers with their wanky PAs outside Iceland and KFC every fucking day of the week...they do my head in. I've never seen anyone switch them off with some wire cutters but it's long overdue. What are they gonna do about it - pray for my soul?


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Fucking God-botherers with their PA in Windrush Square this afternoon - Our Lady of the Rosary and Our Lady of Sorrows churches are responsible. They promise to inflict this torture every Sunday! Selfish cunts - they've got perfectly good churches to make their racket in, why can't they fuck off and leave the square to be enjored by the whole community, rather than the minority of morons who've been suckered by their bonkers cult? I've complained to Lambeth Noise Team.



They told me they were straight-up Roman Catholics. It didn't look like it.


----------



## 299 old timer (May 3, 2015)

Total god squad nutter on the 468 the other day - came out with all the save me Jesus cobblers, fuck off to the church mate, and save yourself!


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They told me they were straight-up Roman Catholics. It didn't look like it.


Maybe Southwark Diocesean appointments gives a clue?

"The Missionary Society of St Paul of Nigeria have been given the pastoral care of Our Lady of the Rosary, Brixton. Father Eustace Durugbo MSP, has been appointed the new Parish Priest. The MSP's have also been given permission to establish a Religious House in the parish. "

I guess the sure-fire way to piss them off would be to get Peter Tatchell and the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence down to stage an open air gay marriage.


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Maybe Southwark Diocesean appointments gives a clue?
> 
> "The Missionary Society of St Paul of Nigeria have been given the pastoral care of Our Lady of the Rosary, Brixton. Father Eustace Durugbo MSP, has been appointed the new Parish Priest. The MSP's have also been given permission to establish a Religious House in the parish. "
> 
> I guess the sure-fire way to piss them off would be to get Peter Tatchell and the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence down to stage an open air gay marriage.



I looked that up as well! 

I was surprised because they gave all the appearance of being a fringe, charismatic sect.


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They told me they were straight-up Roman Catholics. It didn't look like it.


This is them http://catholicdirectory.org/Catholic_Information.asp?ID=65558 and http://www.catholicdirectory.org/Catholic_Information.asp?ID=65625


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Fucking God-botherers with their PA in Windrush Square this afternoon - Our Lady of the Rosary and Our Lady of Sorrows churches are responsible. They promise to inflict this torture every Sunday! Selfish cunts - they've got perfectly good churches to make their racket in, why can't they fuck off and leave the square to be enjored by the whole community, rather than the minority of morons who've been suckered by their bonkers cult? I've complained to Lambeth Noise Team.


i feel sorry for the brainwashed johevahs who are forced to stand there holding out magazines across london. there must be thousands of them. can you imagine the level of humiliation when you realise that JW are nothing but a barmy cult? not fair to expect people to do it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2015)

Winot said:


> I wonder if Liberty would get involved. The law sounds fundamentally illiberal to me.



Liberty have been complaining about ASBO since they came in ( under Labour government).



> Recent years have seen a massive expansion in the number of civil orders that can be issued – breach of which is a criminal offence. This trend dangerously blurs the divide between the criminal and civil law.
> 
> Breaching the conditions of an ASBO is a criminal offence, punishable by up to five years in prison. This means that individuals are being sent to prison for committing acts which may not be in themselves illegal.
> 
> Liberty is deeply concerned about the way ASBOs are being used. If individuals are committing crimes of intimidation or harassment, then the criminal law should be used to tackle their behaviour.



They are also predominantly used against the most vulnerable in society.


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> This is them http://catholicdirectory.org/Catholic_Information.asp?ID=65558 and http://www.catholicdirectory.org/Catholic_Information.asp?ID=65625


Those are genuine Catholic churches.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i feel sorry for the brainwashed johevahs who are forced to stand there holding out magazines across london. there must be thousands of them. can you imagine the level of humiliation when you realise that JW are nothing but a barmy cult? not fair to expect people to do it.



So its Jehovah Witnesses who recently have appeared outside most tube stations in central London. 

I see them all the time now.


----------



## ash (May 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So its Jehovah Witnesses who recently have appeared outside most tube stations in central London.
> 
> I see them all the time now.


Not just central they're everywhere I saw them in Wood Green the other day. They're cultish in a weirdly: conventionally dressed, glassy eyed, no emotion way.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Fucking love this. 



Brixton First: Potent Whisper and Lara Lee team up for hard hitting anti gentrification music video


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

ash said:


> Not just central they're everywhere I saw them in Wood Green the other day. They're cultish in a weirdly: conventionally dressed, glassy eyed, no emotion way.


they have long been defined as meeting the standard criteria for a cult.

i just think it's humiliating to expect someone to stand there so long, holding out a magazine. they're everywhere, all the little and main line stations i know for a start.


----------



## David Clapson (May 4, 2015)

You know the twunts who pull wheelies on quad bikes in front of the Dogstar? I've only just realised that they're BIKELIFE TV and they're SHUTTIN DOWN THE UK 
Ya get me?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

does anyone know when they are shutting it down as i have a job interview next week, is it.


----------



## David Clapson (May 4, 2015)

Ask them on twitter, innit  https://twitter.com/bikelifetvuk

SICKKK


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Ask them on twitter, innit  https://twitter.com/bikelifetvuk
> 
> SICKKK


I am surprised that it's not on BBC if they really are shutting it down for the day tbh.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks they look like real life Mario Kart racers?
Ah well. Got to have a hobby. Good clean fun. Keeps them off the streets etc...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> You know the twunts who pull wheelies on quad bikes in front of the Dogstar? I've only just realised that they're BIKELIFE TV and they're SHUTTIN DOWN THE UK


I remember this back in 2007. Twats,



rascal said:


> with the brixton end of coldharbour lane incident there were two motorcyclists who were doing stunts,ie wheelies and speeding.  One of them hit a pedistrian who was immediately killed.  The motorcyclist was unable to stand after the collision. The other motorcyclist left the scene.#
> 
> terrible and tragic.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

I was out and about in Brixton tonight. Albert was busy, Market House was rammed with some excellent DJs, the 414 had a top notch 80s rare groove live band and the Dogstar was totally packed with queues at 1.30am.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2015)

The tube was very busy as I made my way home from work at 10.30 - with some spectacularly drunk people stumbling around and being twattish.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The tube was very busy as I made my way home from work at 10.30 - with some spectacularly drunk people stumbling around and being twattish.


that shit aint very vibrant


----------



## Mr Retro (May 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> All the Quail, a restaurant occupying the F Mondays coffee shop on Brixton Hill in the evenings, does seriously good food.
> 
> And it's bring your own booze.


Here are some descriptions of the food:
"Raw asparagus salmorejo with whey and macerated parsley oil. To be eaten through a spring onion straw for a slight kick #allthequail #spring #vegetables"
and 
"Raw sea bream , yellow tomatoes with mandarin, lovage and tarragon. Shout out to the sick nam yams @smokinggoatsoho @sebbyholmes"



Good luck to them though, the food does look great.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> that shit aint very vibrant


The piss certainly isn't. One bloke was relieving himself by the railway bridge as his female friends looked on disapprovingly.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Here are some descriptions of the food:
> "Raw asparagus salmorejo with whey and macerated parsley oil. To be eaten through a spring onion straw for a slight kick #allthequail #spring #vegetables"
> and
> "Raw sea bream , yellow tomatoes with mandarin, lovage and tarragon. Shout out to the sick nam yams @smokinggoatsoho @sebbyholmes"
> ...


Jesus. A hash tag menu and shout outs to 'sick nam yams'? The fucking cocks.


----------



## shygirl (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Fucking love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Brixton First: Potent Whisper and Lara Lee team up for hard hitting anti gentrification music video




This is fantastic!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

Some scenes from Coldharbour Lane last night.

















Coldharbour Lane is packed as Brixton comes out to party on a busy Bank Holiday Sunday


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2015)

These are popping up everywhere.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Jesus. A hash tag menu and shout outs to 'sick nam yams'? The fucking cocks.


its from their Instagram account, not the menu. No less wanky, mind. Not sure a restaurant describing an ingredient as "sick" is a particularly good idea.


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> its from their Instagram account, not the menu. No less wanky, mind. Not sure a restaurant describing an ingredient as "sick" is a particularly good idea.



It ticks all the cliche boxes. But the 'fucking cocks' can fucking cook. And BYO helps with the bill.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It ticks all the cliche boxes. But the 'fucking cocks' can fucking cook. And BYO helps with the bill.


That's sick.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 4, 2015)

It's how we, the youth, talk. #getwiththetimes


----------



## paolo (May 4, 2015)

Whose Brixton?

Your Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> It's how we, the youth, talk. #getwiththetimes


Is the restaurant run by you, the youth, then? #div

PS You need to get with it, maaaan. 'Sick' has been around for ages. For decades, in fact.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> It's very hard to challenge these dispersal orders unless you witness the build-up. Then you can make a complaint that the recipient was not causing harassment/harm/distress to the public. The PC today conceded that no member of the public had complained, but he can issue the order merely if he thinks the person 'is likely to' cause h/h/d. So if a drunk is ranting all on his own, it is apparently 'likely' he will walk up close to someone and shout at them. You can't win really. IANAL but it seems like the law is poorly worded. If anyone can be arsed it would be useful to attend CPCG meetings and badger the Borough Commander about it. http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk



Read the link you put up. 

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/d_to_g/dispersal_power/

In summary that law on ASB powers changed last year. Now there is no need for a designated controlled drinking zone (CDZ). 

A higher up officers can decide to authorize this law for an area. There is no requirement to advertise this.

The new law is so written that, as you say, an officer can use this law even if the person is not doing anything. 

The thing that can be queried is on what grounds a senior officer authored these powers. As it does not have to be advertised there is no way to stop its use. Only complain after.

As the officer said no member of the public had complained I wonder what the grounds were for the authorisation? As the senior officer has to write down the reasons. Or use of these powers could go contrary to the Human Rights Acts.

Its either badly written- if you are interested in rights to be in public space- or good reform to give powers to police that over ride the concerns namby pamby liberals like me.

btw in my experience the Council are not interested in opposing police action like this. They have regular meetings with police and would have known/ been told about it. ASB laws were New Labour idea and this Council are not going to oppose there use. I know I have tried before with Cllrs.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Fucking love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Brixton First: Potent Whisper and Lara Lee team up for hard hitting anti gentrification music video




It is very good.

I particularly like it when he said "Take London Back".

I see the same thing happening in Soho. Offices that housed small film companies being turned into penthouse flats.

As the demo at Dorchestor Court on Saturday showed London needs to be taken back from the rentier class of landlords and property developers. Councils should stop cooperating with the rentier class.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 4, 2015)

Hang on I have a point. What happened to the litter bin at the corner of Trinity Gardens? 

There is enough fast food filth
from passers by, and now nowhere to go... :-(


----------



## Mr Retro (May 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It ticks all the cliche boxes. But the 'fucking cocks' can fucking cook. And BYO helps with the bill.


It does look like that for sure. What kind of money are they charging for a full meal?


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2015)

I've noticed that the term "rentier" is rapidly becoming popular in the Brixton forum. In fact a quick look with the search function shows that 28 out of the 36 instances of its use have ocurred in the past 12 months.

Does this indicate a shift in focus in the "who to blame for gentrification" question or is it just a fashionable word where we used to say "landlords"?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've noticed that the term "rentier" is rapidly becoming popular in the Brixton forum. In fact a quick look with the search function shows that 28 out of the 36 instances of its use have ocurred in the past 12 months.
> 
> Does this indicate a shift in focus in the "who to blame for gentrification" question or is it just a fashionable word where we used to say "landlords"?



I think _rentier _has a broader application than just landlords and can be used for many of the multitudinous parasites infesting modern society......


----------



## Black Halo (May 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i feel sorry for the brainwashed johevahs who are forced to stand there holding out magazines across london.





Gramsci said:


> So its Jehovah Witnesses who recently have appeared outside most tube stations in central London.





BigMoaner said:


> they're everywhere, all the little and main line stations i know for a start.


It's not just London this is happening everywhere, I have seen it in The Netherlands, Lisbon and Dublin that I can think of off the top of my head. JW have changed how they operate (and count preaching time) and instead of doorstepping they have moved to this new "passive" "preaching" to spread the word. There is an article about it on the very popular website of a British paper that I won't link to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I think _rentier _has a broader application than just landlords and can be used for many of the multitudinous parasites infesting modern society......



Perhaps teuchter should read some Marx. What he had to say may be 160+ years old, but it's still relevant to anyone who isn't a cabbage.


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've noticed that the term "rentier" is rapidly becoming popular in the Brixton forum. In fact a quick look with the search function shows that 28 out of the 36 instances of its use have ocurred in the past 12 months.
> 
> Does this indicate a shift in focus in the "who to blame for gentrification" question or is it just a fashionable word where we used to say "landlords"?



'Rentier' makes the target sound more disreputable and the speaker more educated. A bit like bourgeois and middle class.

Similar too perhaps to our British habit of Frenchifying naughtiness: French letter, French kiss etc


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've noticed that the term "rentier" is rapidly becoming popular in the Brixton forum. In fact a quick look with the search function shows that 28 out of the 36 instances of its use have ocurred in the past 12 months.
> 
> Does this indicate a shift in focus in the "who to blame for gentrification" question or is it just a fashionable word where we used to say "landlords"?



Its used a bit loosely here.

An example of rentier capitalism is the Dorchestor Court. Through just owning a resource the owners can increase the profit from it by upping rents to whatever the "market" can bear. Instead of available capital being invested in production of goods it goes into acquiring assets that can be milked for profit.

Its not just a term used here.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its used a bit loosely here.
> 
> An example of rentier capitalism is the Dorchestor Court. Through just owning a resource the owners can increase the profit from it by upping rents to whatever the "market" can bear. Instead of available capital being invested in production of goods it goes into acquiring assets that can be milked for profit.
> 
> Its not just a term used here.


I can't wait for the day* that greedy, money-grabbing landlords and exploitative Rent To Buy-ers get slapped down fucking hard and made to pay for the suffering they've inflicted. The fucking parasites.

*I accept I may be waiting for some time for that day to arrive


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> 'Rentier' makes the target sound more disreputable and the speaker more educated. A bit like bourgeois and middle class.
> 
> Similar too perhaps to our British habit of Frenchifying naughtiness: French letter, French kiss etc



So what do you want me to do? Hurl abuse at people instead? Rather than doing posts which at least try to be civil and informed.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I can't wait for the day* that greedy, money-grabbing landlords and exploitative Rent To Buy-ers get slapped down fucking hard and made to pay for the suffering they've inflicted.


What process do you propose to achieve this? And will it be all landlords or just those who pass/fail a certain test?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So what do you want me to do? Hurl abuse at people instead? Rather than doing posts which at least try to be civil and informed.


I don't think anyone is criticising your posts here.

Your posts are indeed almost always always civil and informed and I wish others would take your lead.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> What process do you propose to achieve this? And will it be all landlords or just those who pass/fail a certain test?


I would have thought it wouldn't be that hard for anyone with a bit of common sense to work out what an exploitative landlord looks like.
But I've no interest in engaging with you anyway, so you'll have to try and work that one out for yourself.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

You just can't go wrong with good old common sense.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> 'Rentier' makes the target sound more disreputable and the speaker more educated. A bit like bourgeois and middle class.
> 
> Similar too perhaps to our British habit of Frenchifying naughtiness: French letter, French kiss etc



Nope. As Gramsci points out, it's a term with a particular set of meanings. Those meanings have nothing to do with your drivel.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2015)

Report:

Awful scene outside Academy. Road closed. Police out in full. Man on ledge above Barnados, threatening to jump.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I would have thought it wouldn't be that hard for anyone with a bit of common sense to work out what an exploitative landlord looks like.



You need to change the tax rules that have proved so profitable for all landlords, exploitative or not.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2015)

Winot said:


> Report:
> 
> Awful scene outside Academy. Road closed. Police out in full. Man on ledge above Barnados, threatening to jump.



Talked down by cops, they say on Twitter.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> It's not just London this is happening everywhere, I have seen it in The Netherlands, Lisbon and Dublin that I can think of off the top of my head. JW have changed how they operate (and count preaching time) and instead of doorstepping they have moved to this new "passive" "preaching" to spread the word. There is an article about it on the very popular website of a British paper that I won't link to.


if you think of it as a cult practice, it _is _humiliating. it's mass control. stand there. hold out the newspaper. don't get paid. something brutal about it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I can't wait for the day* that greedy, money-grabbing landlords and exploitative Rent To Buy-ers get slapped down fucking hard and made to pay for the suffering they've inflicted. The fucking parasites.
> 
> *I accept I may be waiting for some time for that day to arrive


we have genuine, authentic 100% slum landlords in Thornton Heath. genuine modern day slums. left to decay, with about 10 people crammed into a wreck that should be home to 3. i'd give them 5 years without parole the utter cunts.


----------



## elmpp (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Jesus. A hash tag menu and shout outs to 'sick nam yams'? The fucking cocks.


----------



## David Clapson (May 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Talked down by cops, they say on Twitter.


Close to the Jobcentre - I wonder if he's a JSA claimant who's been sanctioned


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

elmpp said:


> [nothing]


You appear to have forgotten to insert your usual pointlessly sarcastic comment. But there's no complaints from me on that score.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Talked down by cops, they say on Twitter.


I first read that as 'taken down by cops'


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

Two super friendly bulldogs in the Blue Turtle cafe:


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

Some Brixton updates:

Dark Horse screening and Q&A for Brixton children’s charity Ebony Horse Club at The Ritzy on Sunday
Launch of Granville Market Space in Brixton delayed until Sat 9th May


----------



## CH1 (May 5, 2015)

Streatham Green party candidate is on the BBC2 debate on benefits now. (2-3) Unfortunately Ian Duncan Cough is on too.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 5, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its used a bit loosely here.
> 
> An example of rentier capitalism is the Dorchestor Court. Through just owning a resource the owners can increase the profit from it by upping rents to whatever the "market" can bear. Instead of available capital being invested in production of goods it goes into acquiring assets that can be milked for profit.
> 
> Its not just a term used here.


... its not a term I've heard used anywhere else.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You need to change the tax rules that have proved so profitable for all landlords, exploitative or not.


or bring back rent controls, the possibility of longer tenancies and enforcement of decent housing standards.


----------



## se5 (May 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> or bring back rent controls, the possibility of longer tenancies and enforcement of decent housing standards.



Comrade Miliband goes some of the way - he wants to bring in 3 year tenancies and make rent increases more predictable (but not anything like rent controls as far as I can see) http://www.labour.org.uk/issues/detail/renting


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 5, 2015)

Build more council homes, scrap the RTB and HTB schemes. Introduce higher council tax bands and eliminated council tax for those on low incomes.
And let's have a capital gains windfall tax on at least the BTL spivs but I would widen it out further than that.

Changing the spiv, landlord, rentier, call that parasite what you like, mindset is a longer perhaps fruitless task. They want to own it all.


----------



## Black Halo (May 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> if you think of it as a cult practice, it _is _humiliating. it's mass control. stand there. hold out the newspaper. don't get paid. something brutal about it.


Not condoning the practice, far from it, I think they rank alongside the other topic of conversation, exploitative landlords. Just saying it's their new M.O. globaly, and something that may have actually been trialled in the capital and a few other UK cities first. Even the original door stepping seems to have been designed as a humiliating control technique.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Not condoning the practice, far from it, I think they rank alongside the other topic of conversation, exploitative landlords. Just saying it's their new M.O. globaly, and something that may have actually been trialled in the capital and a few other UK cities first. Even the original door stepping seems to have been designed as a humiliating control technique.


awful really.


----------



## shifting gears (May 5, 2015)

se5 said:


> Comrade Miliband goes some of the way - he wants to bring in 3 year tenancies and make rent increases more predictable (but not anything like rent controls as far as I can see) http://www.labour.org.uk/issues/detail/renting



It's a policy riddled with holes, open to abuse, and miles away from the sort of strong legislation that's required.

It's a cheap way of buying votes - more's the pity that it will sucker some in.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 5, 2015)

Another week, another license application.............




http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1861.pdf


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its used a bit loosely here.
> 
> An example of rentier capitalism is the Dorchestor Court. Through just owning a resource the owners can increase the profit from it by upping rents to whatever the "market" can bear. Instead of available capital being invested in production of goods it goes into acquiring assets that can be milked for profit.
> 
> Its not just a term used here.


I don't think Marx ever used the two words together- because to him the rentier class and the capitalist system were inextricably linked. Capitalism produced a class that lived off the work of others: that class invariably stared to move capital around, ergo were rentiers. Rentier capitalist is like saying bad capitalist, as opposed to good capitalist; he never accepted there were good capitalists. I always find it a very odd phrase for Marxist leaning left wingers to use tbh


----------



## Mr Retro (May 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Another week, another license application.............
> 
> View attachment 71139
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of that notification system.


----------



## shifting gears (May 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> I don't think Marx ever used the two words together- because to him the rentier class and the capitalist system were inextricably linked. Capitalism produced a class that lived off the work of others: that class invariably stared to move capital around, ergo were rentiers. Rentier capitalist is like saying bad capitalist, as opposed to good capitalist; he never accepted there were good capitalists. I always find it a very odd phrase for Marxist leaning left wingers to use tbh



Shall we agree on 'buy-to-let scum' in that case?


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Shall we agree on 'buy-to-let scum' in that case?




It's inspired me to dig out some old books and check my memory at any rate.... That's this evening's to do list blown out of the water. Damn you internet, damn you.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Another week, another license application.............
> 
> View attachment 71139
> 
> ...


Owned by a 'Skeleton Entertainment' from leafy Battersea.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Owned by a 'Skeleton Entertainment' from leafy Battersea.


Mr Alistair Heathcote is the head honcho, he has a few irons in the fire notably the intriguingly named "red trousers entertainments"   

https://www.duedil.com/director/919603022/alastair-heathcote/directorships


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Mr Alistair Heathcote is the head honcho, he has a few irons in the fire notably the intriguingly named "red trousers entertainments"
> 
> https://www.duedil.com/director/919603022/alastair-heathcote/directorships


That link says that the aforementioned red trousers lot are 'Private limited with share capital.' Does that mean they're


----------



## cuppa tee (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> That link says that the aforementioned red trousers lot are 'Private limited with share capital.' Does that mean they're





> Share capital is the money invested in a company by the shareholders. Share capital is a long-term source of finance.
> 
> In return for their investment, shareholders gain a share of the ownership of the company.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Another week, another license application.............
> 
> View attachment 71139
> 
> ...


This is where I like US sports teams: There was only one Telegraph. Lambeth Licensing should retire this jersey/number and make them re-apply under a new one. Unless it's a pop-up by the original telegraph owners but then I don't know how they'll rock a 5am "licence" in the village.


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You need to change the tax rules that have proved so profitable for all landlords, exploitative or not.


Not sure it's the tax laws. If you are a corporate with a portfolio then, yes, you will find ways to pay little corporate tax, just like any company. Tax laws re rental property generally are like the ones for owner-managed/freelance businesses in that you can deduct expenses legitimately incurred in the course of running said business - which many freelancers and sole traders rinse the fuck out of/abuse in my experience.


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> That link says that the aforementioned red trousers lot are 'Private limited with share capital.' Does that mean they're


If you set up a Ltd company for your proposed non profit venture you would be classed as the same


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> If you set up a Ltd company for your proposed non profit venture you would be classed as the same


Yeah that's just a way of not becoming liable if it goes tits up. There's a hierarchy of preferential creditors, with staff and suppliers at the bottom, and you would be forgiven for being suspicious of anyone who sets up a small enterprise in that way at the outset. Essentially there is an increased reporting requirement but also more protection for creditors than with a sole trader (so the theory goes) and - surprise - many people who set up under this guise don't file accounts like they should and go bust, without paying anyone.


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Yeah that's just a way of not becoming liable if it goes tits up. There's a hierarchy of preferential creditors, with staff and suppliers at the bottom, and you would be forgiven for being suspicious of anyone who sets up a small enterprise in that way at the outset. Essentially there is an increased reporting requirement but also more protection for creditors than with a sole trader (so the theory goes) and - surprise - many people who set up under this guise don't file accounts like they should and go bust, without paying anyone.


It's not just for that reason. If you aren't a sole trader, for example, you need to be limited.

Thats a pretty cynical view, not withstanding that that does happen.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> There was only one Telegraph. Lambeth Licensing should retire this jersey/number and make them re-apply under a new one.


I agree.


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I agree.


Oh fuck - now everyone will hate me...thumbs


----------



## Mr Retro (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> That link says that the aforementioned red trousers lot are 'Private limited with share capital.' Does that mean they're


No, it's simply how a company is normally set up.

E2a: Dan U beat me to it


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> It's not just for that reason. If you aren't a sole trader, for example, you need to be limited.
> 
> Thats a pretty cynical view, not withstanding that that does happen.


Unfortunately I work in that field....


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Unfortunately I work in that field....


What field? 

Running a limited company or dealing with liquidation?

If it's the latter I get how you would think that for sure. 

But I doubt most people setting up a company do it with the express position of how they can fuck people over. 

It does happen though, for sure. 

Eg. I bet that pub that has been ordered to be rebuilt by Kensington and Chelsea council is never rebuilt as no one will ever find someone legally liable. 

However most people set up the arrangement most suitable to them. Some trader or limited company.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> It's not just for that reason. If you aren't a sole trader, for example, you need to be limited.



Or an LLP, or a traditional partnership, no?


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Accountancy - sorry. They pay you to tell them the rules, they decide what ones they want to adhere to, you do the accounts, they "declare" for themselves. A basic one would be someone who works from home and claims the electric for the whole flat as a deduction from their earnings - most sole traders are up to it, hmrc's never going to check. Is is fair to the person who works as an employed individual and can't claim any expenses? Not really. I see it a lot, though.


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

Winot said:


> Or an LLP, or a traditional partnership, no?


I'm not as up to date with the LLP stuff, I must admit.


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I'm not as up to date with the LLP stuff, I must admit.


LLP is the same as partnership, but with liability caps - more exposure for the partners if it goes tits up, but less regulation than a company. Nowadays if you want a big thing, you set up an LLP and then that owns the company where all your people actually work - then you push the profits through to the LLP members as dividends so they pay a lower rate of tax. Gentrification anyone?


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> LLP is the same as partnership, but with liability caps - more exposure for the partners if it goes tits up, but less regulation than a company. Nowadays if you want a big thing, you set up an LLP and then that owns the company where all your people actually work - then you push the profits through to the LLP members as dividends so they pay a lower rate of tax. Gentrification anyone?


Have noticed a lot of lawyers etc are LLP


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Have noticed a lot of lawyers etc are LLP


Yes. And the people who work in that "partnership" (if they aren't a partner) are technically employed by a ltd company...


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Perhaps we should open a new thread about corporate structuring? If anyone wasn't already aware, brixton is dead....


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2015)

Still unclear how this means a local business running as a Ltd company means they are setting out to fuck over suppliers, but anyway.


----------



## gdubz (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> If you set up a Ltd company for your proposed non profit venture you would be classed as the same



Oh yeah - for non-profit that's fine. Happy to help if anyone needs bean counting.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

I'm glad the cops talked the man down but I'm not sure if the hashtag is entirely necessary


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Have noticed a lot of lawyers etc are LLP



They mostly converted from traditional unlimited liability partnerships. LLPs provide some of the same opacity but with liability caps as noted above (LLP = limited liability partnership).


----------



## David Clapson (May 5, 2015)

Great shots of Reclaim Brixton on C4 News tonight http://www.channel4.com/news/stanley-greene-uk-election-war-photographer


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 5, 2015)

I'm not worried about individuals and companies trying to earn a living in Brixton, we've all got to live. No matter which ones you like or don't, whether or not you think they qualify as 'community'.  The businesses, shops, bars and restaurants here are all part of Brixton too.

I'm more concerrned global megacorps taking over our city, taking over the world.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Is is fair to the person who works as an employed individual and can't claim any expenses? Not really. I see it a lot, though.



A free lancer or sole trader gets no sickness pay, holiday pay or redundancy pay. Unlike most of those employed.

If they freelance for some large organisation, like a friend of mine does, they always have the threat of being let go with no reason

They along with Temp workers, zero hours workers are the  "precariat"

btw employed people can sometimes claim expenses. Nurses can for clothes they use for work.


----------



## madolesance (May 5, 2015)

And here's another- http://www.hot-dinners.com/Gastrobl...open-nanban-izakaya-and-ramen-shop-in-brixton


----------



## madolesance (May 5, 2015)

And some more coming to Pop Brixton-

K O I Ramen says- let this flower blossom... and 10 food kiosks, 4 mini restaurants & 4 bars r gonna make this place ROCK!


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

madolesance said:


> And here's another- http://www.hot-dinners.com/Gastrobl...open-nanban-izakaya-and-ramen-shop-in-brixton





> After a much-anticipated wait, Tim Anderson has announced the opening of Nanban, his first restaurant in Brixton.


I must have missed out on all that anticipation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm not worried about individuals and companies trying to earn a living in Brixton, we've all got to live. No matter which ones you like or don't, whether or not you think they qualify as 'community'.  The businesses, shops, bars and restaurants here are all part of Brixton too.
> 
> I'm more concerrned global megacorps taking over our city, taking over the world.



Although it needs to be borne in mind that some of those chi-chi independent restaurants and small local chains aren't what the seem, and are backed by "big money" in a way that a lot of true independents never will be.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2015)

Looks like it will be where Gyoza is now. I'm actually quite excited!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I must have missed out on all that anticipation.



To quote Dr Frankenfurter, "I'm just shuddering in antici...............................................................................pation!!


----------



## madolesance (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I must have missed out on all that anticipation.



There's only so much anticipation to go around. Pop Brixton have probably commandeered most of it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> I don't think Marx ever used the two words together- because to him the rentier class and the capitalist system were inextricably linked. Capitalism produced a class that lived off the work of others: that class invariably stared to move capital around, ergo were rentiers. Rentier capitalist is like saying bad capitalist, as opposed to good capitalist; he never accepted there were good capitalists. I always find it a very odd phrase for Marxist leaning left wingers to use tbh



I was also looking around the net for more info on this to reply to friendofdorothy

You are right.

Just realised that its a big subject and I do not really know enough about it.

Marx didn’t use the words together. A discussion is that Capitalism has changed since Marx day. Now appropriation of resource purely to charge rent for them is increasing. Rather than producing anything useful.

But its good point to make that Marx did not make a distinction between good and bad Capitalism.

Unlike liberal writers like Hutton (?). The idea one hears often of the "real economy" ( making things) opposed to the financialisation of the economy ( which is what I think rentier capitalism also refers to). That we should move back to balanced economy. Be more like Germany which has manufacturing base.

So perhaps use of term rentier misses the point.

Makes me realise I really need to find cheap copy of Capital volume two. I have it online but hate sitting in front of computer to read.

Still Manter- this is not new. I heard a radio programme about Trollopes novel "The Way We Live Now" A satire on the City of London written in the 19c. People running around making money out of money. Government and big business in cahoots. All sounds familiar

Have not read it. Looked at it. Find his writing a bit old fashioned. Even if his satire has parallels with now. Still cannot recommend more highly Balzacs Cousin Bette. Both these works seem relevant now.

The trouble with theory is that the more one knows the more one realises there is more to learn. Same thing with history.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2015)

madolesance said:


> There's only so much anticipation to go around. Pop Brixton have probably commandeered most of it.



There is a Q&A set up by Reclaim Brixton next week



> Reclaim Brixton have arranged an open to the public Q&A with Philippe Castaing Commercial Director of the much whispered about POP BRIXTON storage container campus to open shortly on Popes Road.
> 
> This is your chance to hear from the horses mouth the projects intentions and see if they and Lambeth really have the communities interest at heart and how they will continue to engage to commit to their remit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2015)

Here's the April round up of Brixton Buzz news. These pieces are taking longer to write...


----------



## aussw9 (May 6, 2015)

madolesance said:


> And here's another- http://www.hot-dinners.com/Gastrobl...open-nanban-izakaya-and-ramen-shop-in-brixton



Didnt he have a pop up in market house?


----------



## Up the junction (May 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> There is a Q&A set up by Reclaim Brixton next week


That's very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2015)

The Way We Live Now is brilliant, Gramsci. I recommend it but if you can't get on with Trollope there was a very good BBC adaptation a few years ago. I'm not a huge fan of Balzac. Much prefer Zola.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2015)

Excellent summary of last month in Brixton here: 
Hyper gentrification takes a grip – how we reported on the April build up towards Reclaim Brixton


----------



## Up the junction (May 6, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Way We Live Now is brilliant, Gramsci. I recommend it but if you can't get on with Trollope there was a very good BBC adaptation a few years ago. I'm not a huge fan of Balzac. Much prefer Zola.


Agreed. Great control with both feet. Legend.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I was also looking around the net for more info on this to reply to friendofdorothy



Thank you. Very kind of you to think of me, but please don't put yourself out. Reply to what? (memory of a goldfish)


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Way We Live Now is brilliant, Gramsci. I recommend it but if you can't get on with Trollope there was a very good BBC adaptation a few years ago.



The David Suchet one? That was rather good!


----------



## simonSW2 (May 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I must have missed out on all that anticipation.


The wait was much-anticipated?
Is this Tim Anderson fella notoriously slow?


----------



## gdubz (May 6, 2015)

Anyone catch the (very brief) mention of Brixton on the gentrification piece on radio 4's "thinking allowed"?From what I can gather the gentrification is considered to be less stark than in Hackney, but I never cared that much for Hackney, truth be told. WE HAVE THE TUBE*.

*we may not have escalators


----------



## Marjan (May 6, 2015)

Did anyone see the appeal for J'ssiah Brown on London Live?
http://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2015-05-06/family-fundraising-90k-to-save-three-year-old

_"A three-year-old from Camberwell is in desperate need of life saving treatment unavailable on the NHS and costing thousands.

J'ssiah Brown needs £90,000 to treat his rare Leukaemia which has returned months after receiving a successful bone marrow transplant. 

His mother says she'll do whatever it takes to save her little boy". 
_
His story was previously covered in the media when it was thought he had beat the cancer, but sadly it returned -
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...reatment-amazes-doctors-miracle-recovery.html
http://m.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/Fa...raculous/story-26349720-detail/story.html?767


*
If anyone wants to help the appeal (even £1 will help) - the donation page is here*  -  http://www.gofundme.com/qxwk4g


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2015)

Don't know if its been mentioned here before, but I just wanted to point out a photography exhibition at St Martins in the Field which has Brixton connections:




Last day is Saturday. Today the artist was there greeting customers - and quite interesting to chat to. He told me that although he had anticipated problems over his photo of a controversial Israeli rabbi this hadn't happened - but people had attempted to vandalise a photo of Peter Tatchell and one of Brian Sewell.

I am amazed people take such an attitude over art and social concern due to their prejudices.

Anyway good pictures - and at least three are present or past Brixton residents.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> He told me that although he had anticipated problems over his photo of a controversial Israeli rabbi this hadn't happened - but people had attempted to vandalise a photo of Peter Tatchell and one of Brian Sewell.
> 
> I am amazed people take such an attitude over art and social concern due to their prejudices.



sounds like homophobia is still alive and well.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

This dog with its head in the base of a traffic cone seemed particular pleased to interact with me as I walked through Windrush Square tonight


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

The Effra Social crowd were loving the Palma Violets tonight!


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> sounds like homophobia is still alive and well.


Even in the Crypt at Trafalgar Square. I was a bit surprised 
actually.


----------



## Up the junction (May 7, 2015)

tbf, there are a whole bunch of reasons to not like either Peter Tatchell or Brian Sewell. Was there a reason for alighting on sexual preferences?


----------



## Mr Retro (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> The Effra Social crowd were loving the Palma Violets tonight!
> 
> View attachment 71203


Did you find there was a lot of assholes there last night? We decamped to the front bar. 

There was a group of people doing things with knitting that was mesmerizing. That guy Dynamo wouldn't be able to conjure up some stuff they were doing with knitting needles. The vibe there was more my style . If my 22 year old self had been able to see my 42 year old self it would have shot it.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Did you find there was a lot of assholes there last night? We decamped to the front bar.


They seemed OK to me - and their energy was impressive too. Photos coming up soon! I did pop into the full-on knitting room. I don't think that's what I'm looking for in a pub. I'll take the assholes


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Lambeth’s Palma Violets bring the noise to the Effra Social, Brixton – photos


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 7, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Accountancy - sorry. They pay you to tell them the rules, they decide what ones they want to adhere to, you do the accounts, they "declare" for themselves. A basic one would be someone who works from home and claims the electric for the whole flat as a deduction from their earnings - most sole traders are up to it, hmrc's never going to check. Is is fair to the person who works as an employed individual and can't claim any expenses? Not really. I see it a lot, though.



Mmmmm,  as someone who has been freelance as a sole trader and then limited company for 15 years that isn't my experience. My accountant would refuse to file my accounts if I tried to claim dodgy expenses


----------



## Dan U (May 7, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> Mmmmm,  as someone who has been freelance as a sole trader and then limited company for 15 years that isn't my experience. My accountant would refuse to file my accounts if I tried to claim dodgy expenses


Same. I claim the allowance laid out by hmrc for my home office. Only business miles which I keep a log of etc. 

It's not worth the risk of an inspection 

I know a lot of people who do all sorts via umbrella companies though


----------



## Mr Retro (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I did pop into the full-on knitting room. I don't think that's what I'm looking for in a pub.




Maybe it was just me. I was subjected to a loud conversation from 3 guys about getting their nobs stuck in their zips and it kind of went on from there. I've not been kind about the pub before but I must say I was wrong. I'll go there again.


----------



## steeeve (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> They seemed OK to me - and their energy was impressive too. Photos coming up soon! I did pop into the full-on knitting room. I don't think that's what I'm looking for in a pub. I'll take the assholes



I thought it was a great gig but I didn't go to the front, glad they didn't pack it too full so you could still get served at the bar, will be buying the album. They're local to Brixton aren't they?


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I thought it was a great gig but I didn't go to the front, glad they didn't pack it too full so you could still get served at the bar, will be buying the album. They're local to Brixton aren't they?


It was sold out but I think they may have been  bit too generous with the space (although it suited me fine!). Yeah, they're Lambeth lads.


----------



## steeeve (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> It was sold out but I think they may have been  bit too generous with the space (although it suited me fine!). Yeah, they're Lambeth lads.



It's a good sized venue too, not been in for live music before, I thought it was a touch quiet but I was at the back


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

steeeve said:


> It's a good sized venue too, not been in for live music before, I thought it was a touch quiet but I was at the back


It could be a great live venue, but I don't think it'll ever reach its potential unless they heavily invest in soundproofing. When I've DJd there we've always had to keep the sound down fairly low in consideration of the noughbours.


----------



## steeeve (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> It could be a great live venue, but I don't think it'll ever reach its potential unless they heavily invest in soundproofing. When I've DJd there we've always had to keep the sound down fairly low in consideration of the noughbours.



would be very hard to sound proof without losing the character of the place, suppose it would all have to be done externally


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

steeeve said:


> would be very hard to sound proof without losing the character of the place, suppose it would all have to be done externally


I don't think Antic - with their (ahem) 'shabby chic' (i.e. as cheap as possible) styling would be likely to invest.


----------



## steeeve (May 7, 2015)

Yeah I still can't believe they didn't do repairs to the outside and roof before opening


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2015)

Bumped into Pedro - formerly of Medussa Nightclub at East Brixton Station - he was just going into my polling station to vote.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 7, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Same. I claim the allowance laid out by hmrc for my home office. Only business miles which I keep a log of etc.
> 
> It's not worth the risk of an inspection
> 
> I know a lot of people who do all sorts via umbrella companies though



They seem to have got a lot stricter this year as well. Previously I was able to claim based on an estimate for home office costs, this year I had to provide a huge amount more detail


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I thought it was a great gig but I didn't go to the front, glad they didn't pack it too full so you could still get served at the bar, will be buying the album. They're local to Brixton aren't they?



Get them to play at our street party. You know we're very generous hosts. Mangoseed are busy this year, unfortunately


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 7, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Get them to play at our street party. You know we're very generous hosts. Mangoseed are busy this year, unfortunately


Aah, Mangoseed - 2 of the band are amongst my favourite ever former members of Ovalhouse.


----------



## steeeve (May 7, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Get them to play at our street party. You know we're very generous hosts. Mangoseed are busy this year, unfortunately



That'd be great but think they'd be out of our price bracket!


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2015)

steeeve said:


> That'd be great but think they'd be out of our price bracket!



True. Paid our bands too much last year as it is.


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Aah, Mangoseed - 2 of the band are amongst my favourite ever former members of Ovalhouse.



They've proved very popular in this street.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 7, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Did you find there was a lot of assholes there last night? We decamped to the front bar.
> 
> There was a group of people doing things with knitting that was mesmerizing. That guy Dynamo wouldn't be able to conjure up some stuff they were doing with knitting needles. The vibe there was more my style . If my 22 year old self had been able to see my 42 year old self it would have shot it.


That was Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch we meet there every Wednesday from 8pm, its usually fairly quiet in there. You are always welcome to come and chat to us - we are very approachable. I learned to knit in a pub with that group. 

No one told us that there was a gig on and we were to be ousted to the front room. Seemed to be very jolly in there.  I had hoped someone could explain a sock pattern to me, but it was so packed, loud, I couldn't get a seat or anywhere near the bar, so two of us gave up and went to a quieter pub. Socks will wait.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 7, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> tbf, there are a whole bunch of reasons to not like either Peter Tatchell or Brian Sewell. Was there a reason for alighting on sexual preferences?


 What else could do they happen to have in common, that the others mentioned do not?


----------



## Up the junction (May 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> What else could do they happen to have in common, that the others mentioned do not?


You don't have to dislike two people for the same reason - am I missing something?

I mean, you've got several thousand reasons to dislike Sewell ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 8, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> You don't have to dislike two people for the same reason - am I missing something?
> 
> I mean, you've got several thousand reasons to dislike Sewell ...


 I can't say I like the old closet case - he was so posh he can put 4 syllables into the word 'bed', and he can be a bit stuffy about modern art, but why is he controversial enough to invite vandalism to his photo?
I understand fans of Mugabe and the Russian Police probably feel strongly enough to want rearrange Peter Tatchells face, not just his photo. Even 30 years ago, before Tatchell took on international villains, he had death threats, anti-gay grafitti and hate mail. I think he is bravest person I've ever met.



Up the junction said:


> tbf, there are a whole bunch of reasons to not like either Peter Tatchell or Brian Sewell. Was there a reason for alighting on sexual preferences?


  I'm touchy about homophobia.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 8, 2015)

6 Horsemen (The Brixtons) by Sleaford Mods.


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I can't say I like the old closet case - he was so posh he can put 4 syllables into the word 'bed', and he can be a bit stuffy about modern art, but why is he controversial enough to invite vandalism to his photo?
> I understand fans of Mugabe and the Russian Police probably feel strongly enough to want rearrange Peter Tatchells face, not just his photo. Even 30 years ago, before Tatchell took on international villains, he had death threats, anti-gay grafitti and hate mail. I think he is bravest person I've ever met.
> 
> I'm touchy about homophobia.



Worth remembering that Simon Hughes, now he has gone, was elected on very nasty campaign by the Liberals. Tatchell would have made a good MP.


----------



## dbs1fan (May 9, 2015)

Why do you believe Tatchell would have been a good M.P.? I'm not a Liberal supporter but many said Simon Hughes was a good constituency M.P


----------



## Up the junction (May 9, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Why do you believe Tatchell would have been a good M.P.? I'm not a Liberal supporter but many said Simon Hughes was a good constituency M.P


Agree, lots of people did say he was a good constituency MP. To be fair, he didn't have a lot of choice - it was either that or the national Labour brand.

It is interesting that, on a national level, he had a free ride for 7 election cycles and the minute he was held to account in Government - something he tried to avoid - he lost.


----------



## se5 (May 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> It is interesting that, on a national level, he had a free ride for 7 election cycles and the minute he was held to account in Government - something he tried to avoid - he lost.



Although ultimately he will probably win - nice payoff for defeated MPs and then I expect he will be appointed Lord Hughes of Southwark


----------



## Belushi (May 9, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> I'm not a Liberal supporter but many said Simon Hughes was a good constituency M.P



Hughes was a superb constituency MP. He did a hell of a lot for a family I knew whose sun was murdered, much more than you'd expect from an MP.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Worth remembering that Simon Hughes, now he has gone, was elected on very nasty campaign by the Liberals. Tatchell would have made a good MP.


Some of never forgot. I did cheer when I heard Simon Hughes had finally lost his seat.   I really couldn't say whether Tatchell would have been a good MP or not but the 'straight choice' Hughes fought a horrible campaign built on homophobia aided by hysterical anti-gay tabloid hatred.  From a liberal it was disgraceful behaviour.   After that it seemed to be gloves off for govt gay bashing that followed.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 9, 2015)

A little confused. Hughes was no less gay than Tatchell was he?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> A little confused. Hughes was no less gay than Tatchell was he?


He's bisexual I think, but he wasn't 'out' back then


----------



## happyshopper (May 9, 2015)

se5 said:


> Although ultimately he will probably win - nice payoff for defeated MPs and then I expect he will be appointed Lord Hughes of Southwark


Probably not. The LibDems are now significantly over represented in the Lords and should have few if any slots available.


----------



## happyshopper (May 9, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> A little confused. Hughes was no less gay than Tatchell was he?


Neither of them was out at the time but It was Hughes who acquiesced in a nasty homophobic campaign.


----------



## peterkro (May 9, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Hughes was a superb constituency MP. He did a hell of a lot for a family I knew whose sun was murdered, much more than you'd expect from an MP.


And he made a point of using the families tragedy on one of his election pamphlets.I stayed up until 4am and in a very depressing night the election night drinking mob in the co-op meeting room started screaming and yelling when that prick was tossed out on his ear (I live in Bermondsey and Old Southwark).

E2a Don't forget he also pulled the "he's a fucking foreigner" line as well as the "straight vote" bollocks.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2015)

In case anyone else might be interested and didnt know, Lambeth residents arent allowed to use the Southwark recycling centre on Old Kent Road any more.

Found out when I went today.  Annoying.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> In case anyone else might be interested and didnt know, Lambeth residents arent allowed to use the Southwark recycling centre on Old Kent Road any more.
> 
> Found out when I went today.  Annoying.



argh... how annoying.  Do you have to show ID or something?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2015)

Yeah - have to be Southwark resident and they're checking proof of address.

Apparently Southwark council wrote to all their residents to tell them.  Lambeth - naturally - didnt.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2015)

Since last week. It is quite annoying as the west norwood one doesn't take waste. So unless you have purely recyclable stuff you now have to go all the way down to Battersea.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Since last week. It is quite annoying as* the west norwood one doesn't take wast*e. So unless you have purely recyclable stuff you now have to go all the way down to Battersea.



I found this out today too.  

(yeah.... I've had an awesome Saturday so far)


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2015)

(Expect to see even more fly tipping on the streets)


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2015)

Ooh, glad I read this ^ I went on a bit of a mission today, and was planning to pop over tomorrow. 

Though a fair amount has gone on the mysterious Brixton freecycle. God knows who wants a stereo from about 1985 but it's gone....


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2015)

Freecycle is a magnet for London's flakiest nutters. Offer something, ten people express their interest enthusiastically, nine of them never reply again, one of them arranges a time and then vanishes/phone runs out of battery/turns up without any means of transporting item home/is unable to carry out simple navigation to an address without phone support at five minute intervals.

It's nice when it works though.

But I find listing a something on ebay for 99p often leads to a better chance of it actually being collected.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Freecycle is a magnet for London's flakiest nutters. Offer something, ten people express their interest enthusiastically, nine of them never reply again, one of them arranges a time and then vanishes/phone runs out of battery/turns up without any means of transporting item home/is unable to carry out simple navigation to an address without phone support at five minute intervals.
> 
> It's nice when it works though.
> 
> But I find listing a something on ebay for 99p often leads to a better chance of it actually being collected.



I think Manter meant the Brixton version - leave something outside your place and someone'll pick it up.


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think Manter meant the Brixton version - leave something outside your place and someone'll pick it up.


Yup, spot on . 

An ironing board that sank when you put any pressure on it, and part of a deckchair frame went too. 

Though our record is still when we put an old oven in a skip, filled with broken bricks and with a door on top- someone unpacked it, took the oven and refilled the skip. I left a note on the skip the following day because the oven had an electrical fault and was dangerous, but no one ever put it back, or tried to sue us for a house fire....


----------



## boohoo (May 9, 2015)

I love a good skip - got a Lloyd loom chair and a beautiful rocking chair.

I also got a sewing machine from a skip outside Jim Cauty's house - I used it for quite a while.

One of my lamps was one left on the streets. Also found a leather doctors couch (very nice it was too but stayed at wherever I was living at the time). Also found a disco ball (before you could buy them easily). Had three mannequins -a complete one and a torso found on East Street and  'Evil Dummy' which was outside a squat.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I love a good skip - got a Lloyd loom chair and a beautiful rocking chair.
> 
> I also got a sewing machine from a skip outside Jim Cauty's house - I used it for quite a while.
> 
> One of my lamps was one left on the streets. Also found a leather doctors couch (very nice it was too but stayed at wherever I was living at the time). Also found a disco ball (before you could buy them easily). Had three mannequins -a complete one and a torso found on East Street and  'Evil Dummy' which was outside a squat.



Your stories always make me happy x


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think Manter meant the Brixton version - leave something outside your place and someone'll pick it up.



One of our neighbours (who had lived in Brixton a while) forgot about the convention and left a couple of nice rugs hanging to dry on their front wall. They were gone in half an hour.


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think Manter meant the Brixton version - leave something outside your place and someone'll pick it up.


Oh I see. Yes I have used this system too. It is a good one. I don't think it's unique to Brixton though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2015)

I love the sstyem I have had loads and given away loads

last week I left a cat basket a pair of work boots and some fairly lights..gone within half hour


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think Manter meant the Brixton version - leave something outside your place and someone'll pick it up.


problem is where we are is there are so many people who just park up and dump there shit it'll be difficult to know whats "left out" and whats fly tipped.

either way, do people not care at how a street looks to the eye? i'd never just dump stuff on the other side of my front garden wall hoping someone would pick it up mainly because it would make my street look like a dumping ground.


----------



## Manter (May 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> problem is where we are is there are so many people who just park up and dump there shit it'll be difficult to know whats "left out" and whats fly tipped.
> 
> either way, do people not care at how a street looks to the eye? i'd never just dump stuff on the other side of my front garden wall hoping someone would pick it up mainly because it would make my street look like a dumping ground.


Well, if you want bulky waste to pick it up you need to put it by your bins anyway.... Unless you live in some kind of mansion.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> problem is where we are is there are so many people who just park up and dump there shit it'll be difficult to know whats "left out" and whats fly tipped.
> 
> either way, do people not care at how a street looks to the eye? i'd never just dump stuff on the other side of my front garden wall hoping someone would pick it up mainly because it would make my street look like a dumping ground.



You can usually tell the difference.

Mirror/lamp/pile of books, neatly placed on or by a wall, sometimes with a note saying "please take me" = brixton freecycle

Piss stained mattress / broken sofa / bag full of rubbish dumped somewhere willy nilly = flytipa


----------



## gdubz (May 10, 2015)

My Sky installer clearly wasn't from round here - left his tools on the front wall and within a minute a bloke recycled them and sauntered off up the street. Gave them back without a fuss when he realised tho...


----------



## boohoo (May 10, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Your stories always make me happy x


Thank you. xx

Another great find was an obscure book on 80s arts funding on a wall opposite where I was living.  It mentioned some of the muralists I was researching. It's also possible the book belonged to an important feminist artist.


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> In case anyone else might be interested and didnt know, Lambeth residents arent allowed to use the Southwark recycling centre on Old Kent Road any more.
> 
> Found out when I went today.  Annoying.


that's a good one too. annoying.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2015)

how would they find out?


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (May 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> how would they find out?





brixtonblade said:


> . . they're checking proof of address.
> 
> Apparently Southwark council wrote to all their residents to tell them.  Lambeth - naturally - didnt.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 10, 2015)

In Brixton 2 years ago today :


----------



## editor (May 10, 2015)

A new market for Brixton: Granville Market Space on Coldharbour Lane – in photos


----------



## Belushi (May 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> In Brixton 2 years ago today :
> View attachment 71335
> and its 21 years since we met in a grotty pub in Camberwell - Happy Anniversary!



Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> Yup, spot on .
> 
> An ironing board that sank when you put any pressure on it, and part of a deckchair frame went too.
> 
> Though our record is still when we put an old oven in a skip, filled with broken bricks and with a door on top- someone unpacked it, took the oven and refilled the skip. I left a note on the skip the following day because the oven had an electrical fault and was dangerous, but no one ever put it back, or tried to sue us for a house fire....


 The speed at which some items go is quite astonishing. There must be guys in vans patrolling the streets. I've got rid of all sorts. One old cooker which I left out there went in less than five minutes, and no sign of anyone taking it.

A mate's house I had been staying in was flooded due to a burst sewer. There was a hazardous material team from the insurance came to put a load of stuff in the skip. It was covered with the fecal matter of half the street. A middle aged, middle class couple came for a hoke. My mate went out, told them that the stuff, like a shower curtain, bottles of shampoo, rug, laundry basket, was all covered in shite. They walked off and then came back later and took a load of it away.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2015)

scarp metal people


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2015)

scrap


----------



## Belushi (May 11, 2015)

> There must be guys in vans patrolling the streets.



There are indeed, some people make a living from it.


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2015)

I left a bucket of copper pipe offcuts out the other day and was surprised that it was still there an hour later.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 11, 2015)

What is the crazy fancy dress party at Brixton Electric ?  There was one yesterday (sunday) and caught a group of overweight men dressed as cheerleaders,


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> What is the crazy fancy dress party at Brixton Electric ?  There was one yesterday (sunday) and caught a group of overweight men dressed as cheerleaders,


The Church, I believe. 20 or so year old place of Antipodean worship. Used to be in Kings Cross. Sadly winding up this month.


----------



## Jangleballix (May 11, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Since last week. It is quite annoying as the west norwood one doesn't take waste. So unless you have purely recyclable stuff you now have to go all the way down to Battersea.


But not Cringle Dock, now closed.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

A lickle pony on Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 11, 2015)

Have just seen that pony on London Live TV - something to do with a showing at the Ritzy of 'Dark Horse'


----------



## Up the junction (May 11, 2015)

Daily Mail: "Drug Mule in Brixton"


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2015)

"Horsey Sloaneys Finally Take The Front Line"


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2015)

Halifax cashpoint in Brixton today


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Halifax cashpoint in Brixton today
> View attachment 71389


Revenge for a swallowed card?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> A lickle pony on Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> View attachment 71372


Aah - that looks like Peregrine from Vauxhall city farm. We had him in a show two years ago, he's brilliant. He played Jack, a tall stallion living on the banks of the Sudanese Nile. and very convincing he was, too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> A lickle pony on Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> View attachment 71372


It's L'il Sebastian!


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2015)

RCG outside KFC on Saturday. From what I can gather they are Cuba supporting far left group. They are friendly bunch who have supported others in their struggles in Brixton around housing issues.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

I have to say I've never quite understood this foodie fad for piling up burgers so high that they start to look a bit ridiculous and difficult to eat. 


. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This towering four story ketchup creation is on offer at Honest Burgers (with small portion of chops), for the frankly almighty price of £11.50.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2015)

But was it tasty?


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I have to say I've never quite understood this foodie fad for piling up burgers so high that they start to look a bit ridiculous and difficult to eat.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



How many chops?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> How many chops?


Oh ho ho ho. I meant chips obviously.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> How many chops?


Not many, from the sound of it.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Last night Brixton seemed particularly full of random people. Although it wasn't so busy on the streets (and the Hoot was more or less empty), the amount of spaced out/wasted/strange characters seemed very high indeed. The trendy 384 on Coldharbour Lane looked well busy though.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Not many, from the sound of it.


Just a bit too late for your tag team hilarity there, sunshine.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Just a bit too late for your tag team hilarity there, sunshine.


I guess you're not as slow as you look, pops.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> How many chops?



FFS, don't give the burger-imagineers ideas!!!


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I guess you're not as slow as you look, pops.


Ah, ageist abuse.
Feel proud of yourself.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Do they serve chups? Or do those only come with fush?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 12, 2015)

Oh Chuka.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Do they serve chups? Or do those only come with fush?



this plaice hasnt been the same without your pish and quips Rashy....


----------



## Up the junction (May 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> RCG outside KFC on Saturday. From what I can gather they are Cuba supporting far left group. They are friendly bunch who have supported others in their struggles in Brixton around housing issues.



They are indeed:

https://www.facebook.com/southlondonrcg


----------



## deadringer (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I have to say I've never quite understood this foodie fad for piling up burgers so high that they start to look a bit ridiculous and difficult to eat.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Wow that looks amazing! I'd rather pay that for a monster burger and chips that'd fill me up for the rest of the day like that than a £5 'meal' at McDonalds any day of the week!


----------



## David Clapson (May 12, 2015)

Is there a recycling bin for electronics? I need to get rid of a wrecked laptop and a surplus (but working) router.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> this plaice hasnt been the same without your pish and quips Rashy....


I hake to admit it but I missed your carping.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Is there a recycling bin for electronics? I need to get rid of a wrecked laptop and a surplus (but working) router.



Hard to tell clearly, but doesn't appear so....

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/rubbish-and-recycling/recycling/a-to-z-of-what-to-do-with-your-waste
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/rubbish-and-recycling/recycling/a-to-z-of-what-to-do-with-your-waste

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/rubbish-and-recycling/map-of-on-street-recycling-banks


----------



## Mr Retro (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I have to say I've never quite understood this foodie fad for piling up burgers so high that they start to look a bit ridiculous and difficult to eat.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


What I hate is it's probably about 2,000 calories. I had a burger in honest a few weeks back and it was £8.50. Compares with the burger I had in Effra Social on Sunday which was a tenner. Honest is much much better and the chops are incredible.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Is there a recycling bin for electronics? I need to get rid of a wrecked laptop and a surplus (but working) router.


British Heart Foundation on acre lane will take working things. I think Vale street recycle electronics (I think I left my pc there).


----------



## cuppa tee (May 12, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Is there a recycling bin for electronics? I need to get rid of a wrecked laptop and a surplus (but working) router.


In the olden days you could've given it to Donal Macintyre to dispose of


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> British Heart Foundation on acre lane will take working things. I think Vale street recycle electronics (I think I left my pc there).



Yes, Vale Street for electronics. Left a bust printer there at the weekend. 

Good to support British Heart Foundation too, particularly if you are a regular at Honest Burgers.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Honest is much much better and the chops are incredible.


I was singularly unblown away by their chips/chops. I really don't get what the fuss is about.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 12, 2015)

On the one occasion I was dragged into Honest the waitress was giving it large on the "locally sourced" tip
regarding Ossie's Brixton produced ginger beer  but I am told that it has been dropped in favour of the Gingerella Brand
which comes with a "hip" marketing angle.............












...............can any of Honest's supporters verify this and if it is the case say why ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I was singularly unblown away by their chips/chops. I really don't get what the fuss is about.


difficult to assess if you don't eat meat


----------



## cuppa tee (May 12, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> On the one occasion I was dragged into Honest the waitress was giving it large on the "locally sourced" tip
> regarding Ossie's Brixton produced ginger beer  but I am told that it has been dropped in favour of the Gingerella Brand
> which comes with a "hip" marketing angle.............
> 
> ...



a quick look at the soft drinks menu says it is the case, does anyone know why ?


----------



## paolo (May 12, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> Hang on I have a point. What happened to the litter bin at the corner of Trinity Gardens?



Bins have all gone from my road up the hill too.

By the sounds of it, Lambeth seem to have done a sneaky sweep and hoped nobody would notice.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I was singularly unblown away by their chips/chops. I really don't get what the fuss is about.



Being really fussy about meat, to the point of having been a veggie for a long time at one stage in my life, the honest burger meat is lovely. Tastes great at a reasonable price. Not so pushed on the chips.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I was singularly unblown away by their chips/chops. I really don't get what the fuss is about.


The crunchiness. The crunchiness man for Christ sake!!!! And the potatoiness with the little bit of herbiness. I'm the Gatwick express after 2 shit days travel and a serving of those chips would put me right.


----------



## Casaubon (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Being really fussy about meat, to the point of having been a veggie for a long time at one stage in my life, the honest burger meat is lovely. Tastes great at a reasonable price. Not so pushed on the chips.



I've got a similar attitude to meat.
I recommend the Buffalo, Tomato and Basil burgers from Iceland's speciality meats section. £2.50 for two, bloody lovely.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> I've got a similar attitude to meat.
> I recommend the Buffalo, Tomato and Basil burgers from Iceland's speciality meats section. £2.50 for two, bloody lovely.


Iceland are Tory party donors - won't shop there anymore.


----------



## Casaubon (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Iceland are Tory party donors - won't shop there anymore.


I didn't know that.
Bollocks.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Iceland are Tory party donors - won't shop there anymore.


Iceland sell sugar and fat and junk and shit to people under the guise of a place "mums" can trust. Nobody should shop there


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Iceland sell sugar and fat and junk and shit to people under the guise of a place "mums" can trust. Nobody should shop there


So do all the other supermarkets. I hate the snobbery around Iceland.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Iceland are Tory party donors - won't shop there anymore.



That makes me sad. I've been doing quite a bit of our shopping there recently. Money has been quite tight and shopping at Iceland has helped us make ends meet.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

poptyping said:


> That makes me sad. I've been doing quite a bit of our shopping there recently. Money has been quite tight and shopping at Iceland has helped us make ends meet.


Yeah, that fucks me off too. Iceland sells decent food at affordable prices.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2015)

It mainly sells shit though, let's be honest. 
You can get decent food there, I used to buy all of my nuts form iceland as it was the cheapest place but my new local iceland doesn't sell nuts but does have a nice range of cheap sweets


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2015)

Lidl is best, until we get an Aldi.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It mainly sells shit though, let's be honest.


Sorry, but I disagree. I can get very decent quality food there.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2015)

I've just learnt that Iceland is a Welsh company. Now it all becomes clear.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. I can get very decent quality food there.


Really? I find their cheese pretty rubbery and tasteless, their meat is shocking and their bread and pastries are rubbish. I don't eat ready meals or buy frozen food much (we have the occasional bit of frozen battered fish but I've never bought that from Iceland). So what's left? Dried and tinned stuff. They don't sell much of that in most Iceland though, it's about 70% freezer food and the majority of that is shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2015)

the food in iceland is grim. but it can definitely feed you if you're skint.


editor said:


> I have to say I've never quite understood this foodie fad for piling up burgers so high that they start to look a bit ridiculous and difficult to eat.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


i'd destroy that. there'd be loads of it around my face.


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

Lidl is good - humus is about 65p a large tub at the mo. I do a lot of shopping from there. My freezer is usually full of tramps buffet so I don't really use Iceland. I bought some frozen broccoli from there and it was very chewy.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2015)

Every supermarket is good in it's own way. The tesco near us is shit, dirty, randomly stocked, chaotic, and yes Tesco is evil blah blah blah. But it's between three council estates and has a free, 24 hour free cash machine and it has a pay point. Which is unusual, and clearly needed in an area like this.

Doesn't stop me grumbling about it though


----------



## deadringer (May 13, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the food in iceland is grim. but it can definitely feed you if you're skint.
> 
> i'd destroy that. there'd be loads of it around my face.



This ^^^^^^

I eat so boringly healthy during the week, when it comes to treating myself to a tasty burger like that it's hard to eat in a dignified manor!!


----------



## Mr Retro (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> So do all the other supermarkets. I hate the snobbery around Iceland.


I'm not defending any of them, supermarkets are exploitive places.

Waitrose will sell an aspirational £20 bottle of olive oil and piss themselves at the clown buying it.

Iceland sell and promote shit food to time poor people without a lot of money to spend on it. That's not snobbery it's a practice I equate with what went on in the tobacco industry.



editor said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. I can get very decent quality food there.


You can get decent quality food there. However it takes somebody with a certain knowledge of food like you to pick it out too. Iceland know a lot of "mums" don't have that time or knowledge, so alongside the good stuff there is an abundance of plastic, fatty sugary shit. Cheap, convienient and promoted

Go into Iceland in Brixton and see what people are mainly buying. its nothing short of criminal what is promoted and what they are buying. A quick look at their website informs me its "Donut Week". Christ.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2015)

deadringer said:


> This ^^^^^^
> 
> I eat so boringly healthy during the week, when it comes to treating myself to a tasty burger like that it's hard to eat in a dignified manor!!


ah christ i would be an embarrasment with that. me too healthy in the week


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. I can get very decent quality food there.


the majority of the food is shit though. 
maybe i'm just biased after watching too many adverts featuring the nations second favourite cokehead trying to sell bricks of salt cut with mechanically retrieved chicken to mums to feed their kids with. 
or that time they claimed out of date cakes they'd thrown in a bin were suddenly worth £30 after the police arrested some homeless people for retrieving them.
fuck iceland.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Yeah well I'm looking forward to someone tethering a cow in Popup Brixton so we can have fresh milk at £5 a pint, thereby reducing the irresistible temptation to buy Iceland's shit milk (so you say) at 89p for 4 pints.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2015)

don't forget supermarkets employ millions, through the chain. could nice little indies employ the same amount? nice liddle indies are better on the eye, i agree. it's good for the soul to see independant shops thriving, but really, would society in general be better without the mass economic force that is today's supermaket.

i am honestly don't know either way, tbh. devils advicardo


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Iceland are Tory party donors - won't shop there anymore.


Noooooo.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Really? I find their cheese pretty rubbery and tasteless, their meat is shocking and their bread and pastries are rubbish. I don't eat ready meals or buy frozen food much (we have the occasional bit of frozen battered fish but I've never bought that from Iceland). So what's left? Dried and tinned stuff. They don't sell much of that in most Iceland though, it's about 70% freezer food and the majority of that is shit.


They have great deals on QUORN products, their frozen fish is perfect for currys, their olive oil is as good as Lidl's, their veg passable and they sell THE most amazing smoked cheese which I just discovered. 

Plus, the staff in Brixton and West Norwood branch are always cheery and friendly. I have a lot of respect for that given what a shit job it seems to be.


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Yeah well I'm looking forward to someone tethering a cow in Popup Brixton so we can have fresh milk at £5 a pint, thereby reducing the irresistible temptation to buy Iceland's shit milk (so you say) at 89p for 4 pints.


i said majority, not all of it. i'm guessing if they fucked with the milk like they fuck with the food someone would pull them up on it.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Lidl is good - humus is about 65p a large tub at the mo. I do a lot of shopping from there. My freezer is usually full of tramps buffet so I don't really use Iceland. I bought some frozen broccoli from there and it was very chewy.


Frozen broc = eughhhh


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

pesh said:


> i said majority, not all of it. i'm guessing if they fucked with the milk like they fuck with the food someone would pull them up on it.



The 89p pint isn't without controversy of its own:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...armers-business-countryside-changed-ever.html


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> don't forget supermarkets employ millions, through the chain. could nice little indies employ the same amount? nice liddle indies are better on the eye, i agree. it's good for the soul to see independant shops thriving, but really, would society in general be better without the mass economic force that is today's supermaket.
> 
> i am honestly don't know either way, tbh. devils advicardo



And supermarkets generally stick to employment laws. Indies are under the radar. 

I'm torn too - try not to use them but can see they are necessary. 

BTW not defending Iceland generally but iirc it was the police rather than Iceland that took action regarding the homeless and Iceland protested.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 13, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> don't forget supermarkets employ millions, through the chain. could nice little indies employ the same amount? nice liddle indies are better on the eye, i agree. it's good for the soul to see independant shops thriving, but really, would society in general be better without the mass economic force that is today's supermaket.


I don't think that's the point. In my view the alternative to today's type of supermarket isn't indepependent shops, it's supermarkets that aren't able to get away with epwhat they are doing at the moment.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Yeah well I'm looking forward to someone tethering a cow in Popup Brixton so we can have fresh milk at £5 a pint, thereby reducing the irresistible temptation to buy Iceland's shit milk (so you say) at 89p for 4 pints.



My dog has just had a phantom pregnancy and is currently lactating, maybe I should get some crowd funding


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't think that's the point. In my view the alternative to today's type of supermarket isn't indepependent shops, it's supermarkets that aren't able to get away with epwhat they are doing at the moment.



Good point.


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> My dog has just had a phantom pregnancy and is currently lactating, maybe I should get some crowd funding



Pop(up)bitch


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2015)

Winot said:


> BTW not defending Iceland generally but iirc it was the police rather than Iceland that took action regarding the homeless and Iceland protested.


iceland gave a statement to police that valued the out of date food taken from a skip at £33. they only protested after the story went viral and they started getting slated on social media.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't think that's the point. In my view the alternative to today's type of supermarket isn't indepependent shops, it's supermarkets that aren't able to get away with epwhat they are doing at the moment.


nailed it.


----------



## steeeve (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The 89p pint isn't without controversy of its own:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...armers-business-countryside-changed-ever.html



I find it hard to find sympathy for farmers with their vast quantities of inherited property and enormous subsidies

ETA - tenant farmers not included


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2015)

pesh said:


> iceland gave a statement to police that valued the out of date food taken from a skip at £33. they only protested after the story went viral and they started getting slated on social media.



Ah OK didn't know that. Would it not have been the local manager dealing with the police and then being overridden by HQ?


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2015)

yeah, probably to be fair… but HQ still waited 2 days till it blew up on social media to voice their concerns.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

pesh said:


> the majority of the food is shit though.


Most of what they sell is the same as any other supermarket. It's the same brands (or the same brands under a different label) but being a store serving generally poorer people, it's true there's not much in the way of high end, hoity toity grazing supplies.  

And for all the easy bashing of the place, they deserve credit for some things:  


> We are very proud that, as long ago as 1986, Iceland became the first UK supermarket to remove artificial colours, flavourings and non-essential preservatives from our own brand products – 19 years before Marks & Spencer. Also in 1986, Iceland became the first UK supermarket to remove monosodium glutamate (MSG) from our own brand products. We banned mechanically recovered meat from all Iceland brand products in 1990, and in 1998 we became the first national food retailer anywhere in the world to ban genetically modified ingredients from all our own brand products: a commitment which every other major UK retailer then followed. We removed hydrogenated fats (manmade trans fats) from all Iceland brand products in 2006.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The 89p pint isn't without controversy of its own:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...armers-business-countryside-changed-ever.html


Cheap milk is a disgrace - and that's down to all the supermarkets. I stopped buying the stuff a long time ago,


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> .... it's about 70% freezer food and the majority of that is shit.


That's why it's called 'Iceland'!


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Cheap milk is a disgrace - and that's down to all the supermarkets. I stopped buying the stuff a long time ago,


It's the same with many products. The guy who started posh crisp / vodka company Tyrrels stubbornly refused to sell his crop to Tesco, I think, because the price was less than what it had cost to grow. He then had to decide what to do with his mountain of potatoes.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It's the same with many products. The guy who started posh crisp / vodka company Tyrrels stubbornly refused to sell his crop to Tesco, I think, because the price was less than what it had cost to grow. He then had to decide what to do with his mountain of potatoes.


Supermarkets fucked bakeries in Ireland back in late 80's ( dates might be wrong) driving most of them out of business selling bread as a loss leader. My wife's father was a baker and ended up scratching out a living with odd bits of  work until he retired. Fuckers.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> That's why it's called 'Iceland'!


Seriously? Well now, that's ingenius


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Yeah well I'm looking forward to someone tethering a cow in Popup Brixton so we can have fresh milk at £5 a pint, thereby reducing the irresistible temptation to buy Iceland's shit milk (so you say) at 89p for 4 pints.


Which is less than the cost of production, so forcing small dairy farmers out of business.  We all supported the Ritzy workers in their quest for a living wage, but somehow it's different when it comes to farmers.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Which is less than the cost of production, so forcing small dairy farmers out of business.  We all supported the Ritzy workers in their quest for a living wage, but somehow it's different when it comes to farmers.


That's because there is a supermarket price war, and milk is a loss leader (as it has been since the 1990s).

You could buy your milk from Morrisons at £1.24 or something - but can you guarantee the farmers are getting any more money? More importantly perhaps do cows supplying Morrisons get better living conditions?

A couple of months ago Farming Today was reporting farmers demonstrating outside a Morrisons milk depot in the west country because of financial issues.


----------



## steeeve (May 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Which is less than the cost of production, so forcing small dairy farmers out of business.  We all supported the Ritzy workers in their quest for a living wage, but somehow it's different when it comes to farmers.



Farmers generally own swathes of land and get massive subsidies


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Which is less than the cost of production, so forcing small dairy farmers out of business.  We all supported the Ritzy workers in their quest for a living wage, but somehow it's different when it comes to farmers.



In consolation, land prices have rocketed - beating everything else, including even 'prime' London property.


----------



## Up the junction (May 13, 2015)

"But while it's true to say that some dairy farmers are being financially hit by price cuts, it's too simplistic to say it's the same for all of the UK's milk producers. Farmers receive subsidies for the amount of land they have, and despite some making a loss on their milk business, they may still be making money. Others are still making money on the milk they produce. It's entirely down to the individual farm."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31058356


----------



## Up the junction (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> That's because there is a supermarket price war, and milk is a loss leader (as it has been since the 1990s).


Of the liquid milk, a third is sold to retailers who base the price they pay on what it costs the farmers to produce it. Those retailers include Sainsbury's and Marks and Spencer who are currently paying 34p per litre, Waitrose who are paying 33p per litre, Tesco who are paying 32p per litre and Co-op who are paying almost 31p per litre.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31058356


----------



## peterkro (May 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Which is less than the cost of production, so forcing small dairy farmers out of business.  We all supported the Ritzy workers in their quest for a living wage, but somehow it's different when it comes to farmers.


Arf,I've heard this all through my life.A cow cocky (dairy farmer) who didn't complain would be as rare as rocking horse shit.Have a look at Fronterra the largest cooperative in the world (that's a capitalist cooperative not a workers cooperative).They can control the price of milk worldwide just because they want to.I don't include hill farmers etc in this but you can take it as given that a farmer complaining is talking to his pocket and not the consumers wellbeing.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> "But while it's true to say that some dairy farmers are being financially hit by price cuts, it's too simplistic to say it's the same for all of the UK's milk producers. Farmers receive subsidies for the amount of land they have, and despite some making a loss on their milk business, they may still be making money. Others are still making money on the milk they produce. It's entirely down to the individual farm."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31058356



True to say that the system is so complex that it is pretty much impossible to know what the truth is.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/events/16410...:3}&aref=3&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_activity

Where do psychedelics stand in the fight against gentrification - help or hindrance?

Discuss


----------



## SpamMisery (May 13, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Farmers generally own swathes of land and get massive subsidies



I'd wager most are tenant farmers and the land is owned by others


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Of the liquid milk, a third is sold to retailers who base the price they pay on what it costs the farmers to produce it. Those retailers include Sainsbury's and Marks and Spencer who are currently paying 34p per litre, Waitrose who are paying 33p per litre, Tesco who are paying 32p per litre and Co-op who are paying almost 31p per litre.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31058356


Thank you for this very comprehensive article


----------



## steeeve (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I'd wager most are tenant farmers and the land is owned by others



35% of agricultural land was tenanted in 1994 according to Wikipedia and the percentage has been declining since. I did caveat tenant farmers above but they still get far more help than other unprofitable enterprises get/got - coal mining for example


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Is there a recycling bin for electronics? I need to get rid of a wrecked laptop and a surplus (but working) router.



List of WEEE on-street recycling bins (from Lambeth.gov website, was current last year):


Kennington Lane, next to the Boris Bike station, SE11 4HJ
Tesco Car Park – access from Kennington Lane, SE11 5QU
Woodchurch House, Cowley Estate off Brixton Road, SW9 6LU
Railton Road – next to Alexander House, SE24 0LX
Tulse Hill estate, Deway Lane, SW2 2JB
Belthorn Crescent Junction Anfield Close, SW12 ONF
Streatham Vale, Junction with Woodgate Drive, SW16 5TE
Gabriel House Old Paradise Street, SE11 6AL
High Trees junction with Tulse Hill, SW2 3BZ
Holwood Place , off Clapham Park Road, SW4 7BQ
Roupell Park Estate, Fireview Place, SW2 2SL
HTH


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> In the olden days you could've given it to Donal Macintyre to dispose of



Although to be fair, it'd have taken him a day and night of hard labour to do so!


----------



## SpamMisery (May 13, 2015)

steeeve said:


> 35% of agricultural land was tenanted in 1994 according to Wikipedia and the percentage has been declining since. I did caveat tenant farmers above but they still get far more help than other unprofitable enterprises get/got - coal mining for example



Wow that's surprising although it was 20 years ago


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Wow that's surprising although it was 20 years ago



My father and two of his brothers were tenant farmers - county council land


----------



## se5 (May 13, 2015)

Interesting article (and mention of Brixton in the comments section) on gentrification of Harlem http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/13/harlem-gentrification-new-york-race-black-white


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

se5 said:


> Interesting article (and mention of Brixton in the comments section) on gentrification of Harlem http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/13/harlem-gentrification-new-york-race-black-white


Featured comment: 


> Look at Brixton. Think back to the early 80s, all the rasta drug dealers carving up the Coldharbour Lane, all the Carabean Bakery and grocery shops, all the drug dealers in the blockading sections of Railton Rd, all the Carabean and white working class market traders, the police stop and searches, the sound systems and the music.
> What's all that like now ?
> Empty. It's all gone. The property is all coverted, restored, clean, over valued and lived in by rich white trendies. The market traders have retied and moved away and a new influx of middle eastern traders have taken their place. The cafes in the covered market are all expensive foodie joints frequented by young, humourless and self serious hipsters who can afford to pay £5 for a brownie.
> I know that in the old Brixton, you might get mugged or knifed or carted off by dodgy coppers, but it was cheap and exciting, vibrant and the music flowed for free and really the gentrified set with their yummie mummies and cake and coffee houses are so incredibly dull compared to what's faded away.


----------



## se5 (May 13, 2015)

Just watched an interesting programme on BBC4 about Caribbean soldiers in the second world - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05v08b7 - quite a few background shots of Brixton and interviews with former soldiers who moved to Brixton - its repeated 3am or at 8 on Sunday


----------



## Twattor (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Wow that's surprising although it was 20 years ago



Maybe, but with the consolidation of the purchasing power of supermarkets it is very difficult for small farmers to survive unless they either form co-operatives or go down the differentiated product niche market route.

World policy appears to be that it is better to subsidise farmers so they get enough for them to survive in order to offset retailers beating prices down to give us food prices that are low enough for us to have lots of disposable income to spend on consumables.  If you were to look at the percentage of income spent on food a hundred or so years ago pre-introduction of subsidies then i suspect you'd see a huge difference against current expenditure.

At least we're better off than the massively disfunctional french model where all inherited farmland is split between all heirs resulting in ever decreasing packets of land, which become increasingly unviable and therefore increasingly reliant on EU farm subsidies.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Halifax cashpoint in Brixton today
> 
> View attachment 71389


The Halifax machine in the photo is still in similar condition today (Wednesday).
The 2nd Halifax machine says "OUT OF ORDER"

I foolishly tried the NatWest machine (Beehive branch) - which was sluggish to take the card and then refused to eject it.
A couple of East European sounding girls on bicycles came by asking cheerily if my card had been swallowed, which got my paranoia going.

Had to cancel my card (obviously) and a bit surprised to see money taken from my account and then put back on the internet banking system

I reckon those machines are being targeted. Suggest avoid Halifax and NatWest Beehive until they sort it out.

The Nationwide is OK though - maybe the type of machine is less vulnerable -  they seem newer.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Featured comment:


I'd have more truck with that if it were true


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'd have more truck with that if it were true



The comment contains much hyperbole.


----------



## pesh (May 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I foolishly tried the NatWest machine (Beehive branch) - which was sluggish to take the card and then refused to eject it.



that happened to my wife and I about a year or so back at the Streatham Barclays… she was using the cashpoint and said her card had jammed which sounded odd, i had a look and found a really budget fake card slot jammed over the real one with a piece of metal designed to retain the card rather than skim it, managed to get both that and the card back out with a bit of brute force and ignorance, then started looking for the camera which turned out to be a covert pinhole USB type thing fitted in a piece of plastic trim stuck to the underside of the top of the cash machine frame and was surprisingly hard to spot unless you were looking for it. 

managed to rip that off as well at which point a woman who'd been watching us from a couple of doorways up shot off up the street. when we watched the footage back later we saw the camera and card device had been installed literally 20-30 seconds before my wife put her card in by a couple of guys who we hadn't noticed and definitely weren't around when we started dismantling their gear, think they must have left the woman behind to retrieve it all as soon as someone had lost their card after entering their pin.

arseholes.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2015)

Wow. Well done!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Featured comment:


that certainly is a good article and comment.

i


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The comment contains much hyperbole.


it's true though, the general gist. i.e. once interesting, "challanging" community now bland expensive one filled with bores.

i know and i am sure most will deep down agree, that most of the old brixton was better than most of the new brixton.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it's true though, the general gist. i.e. once interesting, "challanging" community now bland expensive one filled with bores.
> 
> i know and i am sure most will deep down agree, that most of the old brixton was better than most of the new brixton.



I doubt many readers of this thread remember Brixton in the "early 80s".


----------



## CH1 (May 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I doubt many readers of this thread remember Brixton in the "early 80s".


Well I do - like when what is now the 414 Club was a Pan African squat run by radical entertainer and author Spartacus R.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

I used to come to Brixton in the 80s. Headlined the Fridge with my band once too, and recorded with the lovely Helen McCookeryBook and Lester Square at Cold Storage studios on Acre Lane.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Cold Storage studios on Acre Lane.


.....was that the old pie factory ?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Well I do - like when what is now the 414 Club was a Pan African squat run by radical entertainer and author Spartacus R.


so, quick fire, broad question with a simple yes or no -

was it better then than it is now?


----------



## Mr Retro (May 14, 2015)

Take the housing issues out of it (if you can) andI think it's better now than in 2000 when I arrived.


----------



## Winot (May 14, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> so, quick fire, broad question with a simple yes or no -
> 
> was it better then than it is now?



Classic Urban "when did you stop beating your wife?" question


----------



## Up the junction (May 14, 2015)

FFS:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 14, 2015)

Looked like work going on inside the pub formally known as The Angel, when I went past earlier today.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Looked like work going on inside the oub formally known as The Angel, when I went past earlier today.


Yeah, there's been people working there for a couple of days now. Finally.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Yeah, there's been people working there for a couple of days now. Finally.


Looks like my reliable source about who was moving in was reliable after all.


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2015)

Winot said:


> Classic Urban "when did you stop beating your wife?" question



I don't think anyone has beat their girlfriend with a chair leg outside my parent's house since the 80s - things have improved!


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2015)

The fancy new flower shop on Atlantic Road appears to have closed.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

Cited with booze, weapons, immigration and out-of-date food offences, Kwik Stop 24hr shop on Brixton Hill faces loss of its licence

Owner told licensing officers: 'Sainsbury is killing me'


----------



## innit (May 15, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The fancy new flower shop on Atlantic Road appears to have closed.


We popped in when she was packing up and she told us she was moving to new premises in Brixton  (but couldn't / didn't say where).


----------



## aussw9 (May 15, 2015)

Is that faux Caribbean joint the Rum Kitchen still looking at plonking down on coldharbour lane? 

Here's the chums behind it and their rah crew.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/t...er-at-britains-poshest-festival-10248854.html


----------



## steeeve (May 15, 2015)

Chuka's out:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32748106


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The fancy new flower shop on Atlantic Road appears to have closed.


But there is a new well-stocked flower stall in Popes Road market next to the absent (today) Watchman and diametrically opposite the soon to be opened Pop Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Chuka's out:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32748106



Odd


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Is that faux Caribbean joint the Rum Kitchen still looking at plonking down on coldharbour lane?
> 
> Here's the chums behind it and their rah crew.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/t...er-at-britains-poshest-festival-10248854.html


Good grief. 


> Around 700 guests are expected, and while tickets cost £100, those who want to splash out more than the £15 charge for bringing your own tent can choose from an array of luxury accommodation options.
> 
> Hiring the 22-person “Captain’s House”, which comes with butler service included, costs £6,000, an eight-person village cottage is £1,600 and a six-person VIP tent is £690.
> 
> Drum and bass duo SIGMA and electronica DJs Tube & Berger are headlining, and the festival will also include pool parties, cabaret acts and party games. Meanwhile food will be provided by Le Rac Shack, who promise “Alpine street food”, and Rum Kitchen, while Cîroc vodka, Kopparberg and Asahi are sponsoring the festival and creating the drinks.


----------



## aussw9 (May 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Odd



Must have known he wouldnt have the numbers. To be fair the next leader is probably on a hiding to nothing at the moment. He's got plenty of time


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 15, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Chuka's out:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32748106



Blimey.

Hopefully he will now have more time to help the residents of Cressingham Gardens, etc.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 15, 2015)

An update on the transfer of housing stock back to Lambeth Living: "progressing well" apparently.

Deadline is 26 June.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Must have known he wouldnt have the numbers. To be fair the next leader is probably on a hiding to nothing at the moment. He's got plenty of time



True, except that's it for him for the leadership.

Lee Jasper tweeted his reason for Chuka's decision - then deleted it.


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> True, except that's it for him for the leadership.
> 
> Lee Jasper tweeted his reason for Chuka's decision - then deleted it.


I heard some personal rumours a couple of days ago. But nothing that I would have thought would stop him.

Why do you think "that's it"?


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I heard some personal rumours a couple of days ago. But nothing that I would have thought would stop him.
> 
> Why do you think "that's it"?



Because what stopped him now would stop him in five or ten years. 

Also, it throws doubt on the toughness of his character.


----------



## Up the junction (May 15, 2015)

Fwiw, I can see D. Miliband parachuting into a safe seat (Tooting may be not be safe enough ...) and Chuka doing a fairly decent impression of Brown/Osborne as Shadow Chancellor. Maybe Miliband phoned ... Mandy would certainly have worked that.


----------



## steeeve (May 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> True, except that's it for him for the leadership.
> 
> Lee Jasper tweeted his reason for Chuka's decision - then deleted it.



What was his reason?


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Fwiw, I can see D. Miliband parachuting into a safe seat (Tooting may be not be safe enough ...) and Chuka doing a fairly decent impression of Brown/Osborne as Shadow Chancellor. Maybe Miliband phoned ... Mandy would certainly have worked that.


I thought his announcement was that he was staying in the states and ruled himself out of this contest?


----------



## Up the junction (May 15, 2015)

Surely he would need a safe seat first?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> But there is a new well-stocked flower stall in Popes Road market next to the absent (today) Watchman and diametrically opposite the soon to be opened Pop Brixton.



Yes, and it's very good.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Surely he would need a safe seat first?



His brother's springs to mind. He owes him one too


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes, and it's very good.


Run by a lovely urban poster!


----------



## David Clapson (May 15, 2015)

Jerk Aid is tomorrow! http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ch-gives-free-meals-to-homeless-10249693.html



> Diners are being asked to  descend on a Caribbean restaurant in Brixton this weekend and pay extra for their food to honour the venue, which gives out free meals to homeless people in the borough. Hungry customers are preparing to splash out on lunch at the Ultimate Jerk Centre in Coldharbour Lane on Saturday. They are being invited to pay extra for their meal as part of the event organised by anonymous campaigner The Free Help Guy.
> Speaking to the Standard, he said he wanted to give the jerk chicken cafe some extra publicity after learning about its charitable work. He said he thought the initiative was particularly important for a community such as Brixton because of its recent gentrification.
> 
> He said: "[Ultimate Jerk Centre] is a really amazing asset to the local community. I think the thing that strikes me most [about their charity] is that they just do it. It made me smile - I decided I wanted to champion them. Often restaurants do things like this for personal benefit but it seems more genuine when they do not promote it". He continued: "I think helping the homeless is important all over London. But Brixton more so because the area is changing. It is becoming smarter and the homeless might be left behind much more quickly."
> ...


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Jerk Aid is tomorrow! http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ch-gives-free-meals-to-homeless-10249693.html


Good for them. If only all the nu-businesses currently raking it in around town were so community minded.


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2015)

£40K. That's 2 to 3 years rent, isn't it?Ambitious.


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2015)

Rushy said:


> £40K. That's 2 to 3 years rent, isn't it?Ambitious.


Maybe more like 2 ?


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Good for them. If only all the nu-businesses currently raking it in around town were so community minded.


And the old-businesses too, of course.


----------



## 299 old timer (May 15, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Chuka's out:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32748106



Good riddance, slimy greasy pole climbing cnut


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> But there is a new well-stocked flower stall in Popes Road market next to the absent (today) Watchman and diametrically opposite the soon to be opened Pop Brixton.


I know. I buy flowers there sometimes.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

A small selection of gigs and bars to go this weekend: 
Brixton Weekender – What’s on in Brixton, Fri 15th – Sun 17th May


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2015)

You wait ages and ages for an old style bus then two come along at once. 
(there was a third one but the driver was quick at the lights and took the gap in the junction like a pro.)


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2015)

So which is Chuka's favourite trendy winebar (as shown on Newsnight tonight)?
Seemed to be on a narrow busy street, but no sign of arches. Market?  The frontage on the opposigte side of the road seemed to be red.
Maybe somewhere on Railton Road?

Some of the filming was in a quiet part of Brixton Village.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So which is Chuka's favourite trendy winebar (as shown on Newsnight tonight)?
> Seemed to be on a narrow busy street, but no sign of arches. Market?  The frontage on the opposigte side of the road seemed to be red.
> Maybe somewhere on Railton Road?
> 
> Some of the filming was in a quiet part of Brixton Village.


It's on Railton, opposite(ish) the dim sum place which might be the red frontage.  Near Kaff.  Can't ever get the order of them all straight.  Never been in (looks like the kind of place Chuka drink in so I've never bothered)


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> It's on Railton, opposite(ish) the dim sum place which might be the red frontage.  Near Kaff.  Can't ever get the order of them all straight.  Never been in (looks like the kind of place Chuka drink in so I've never bothered)


Do you mean the fucking awful _rah rah fucking rah_ Wine Parlour?


----------



## gdubz (May 15, 2015)

I went there once accidentally - obviously didn't know it was a Labour joint. Will stick to Cheese + Fromage in future....


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you mean the fucking awful _rah rah fucking rah_ Wine Parlour?
> View attachment 71524


The decorations make it look like something from Blackpool promenade.
Though not the customers, obviously.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you mean the fucking awful _rah rah fucking rah_ Wine Parlour?
> 
> View attachment 71524



I do indeed...

Your photo has reminded me that it's next to the sushi place....  does anyone know why they had a little phase a few months ago of playing music _really_ uneccessarilly loudly at really odd times ?   (3 in the afternoon?  let's crank the bass)


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2015)

Not a fan of the place. Decent wine though


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So which is Chuka's favourite trendy winebar (as shown on Newsnight tonight)?
> Seemed to be on a narrow busy street, but no sign of arches. Market?  The frontage on the opposigte side of the road seemed to be red.
> Maybe somewhere on Railton Road?
> 
> Some of the filming was in a quiet part of Brixton Village.


The Wine Parlour on Atlantic Road.  I walk past it most days - can't say I've ever seen Chuka in there.


----------



## happyshopper (May 16, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> It's on Railton, opposite(ish) the dim sum place which might be the red frontage.  Near Kaff.



It's Atlantic Road. If you are going to give yourself a Brixton name you could at least know the street names.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 16, 2015)

*Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........


----------



## MissL (May 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........



yep someone on Facebook just alerted me to the fact that this is related to rugby 7s rah !


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........



They looked rather déclassé to me.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2015)

I just saw a woman in Tulse Hill who was dressed almost like one of the cast from Cats. I was wondering where she was going like that...


----------



## ash (May 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........



Well that explains banana man and lava man over the road (identified by my 10'year old who is clearly  closer in age to them than me) I just googled and the theme at Twickers is galactic. Not sure where the two space hoppers and where's wally that just walked past live in the galaxy though??


----------



## brixtonblade (May 16, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> It's Atlantic Road. If you are going to give yourself a Brixton name you could at least know the street names.


I didnt realise this was an exam

I always thought that Coldharbour lane was where Atlantic turned in to Railton - evidently not


----------



## shygirl (May 16, 2015)

Anyone know where I can buy a dutch pot from in Brixton, my friend is up from Cardiff  is on a mission to get one?


----------



## madolesance (May 16, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a dutch pot from in Brixton, my friend is up from Cardiff  is on a mission to get one?



The stall just in the Popes Road enterance to Brixton Village.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 16, 2015)

Hi, can SW4 resident join in?

I've got a Planning Application letter from Wandsworth for something in my back yard!

Briefly - they want to demolish the current 60's (?) 4 storey building, change use and then build something '4 - 7 stories'. They can, I guess, kinda do what they want with an empty building they've already bought etc, but I object to the '5 - 7' part. I (and 74+ of my neighbours with the same view) face SW and I don't think spoiling our sunlight is very fair. We were here first! Built 1935-ish, I think. We might be _slightly _listed  I could post details but not sure... My building is not listed but something attached to it is 

Is this reasonable grounds to comment on? Is it something that matters? How might I word my comment to *make a difference?
*
Thank you 

Edit: sw4 not 2!


----------



## Rushy (May 16, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi, can SW2 resident join in?
> 
> I've got a Planning Application letter from Wandsworth for something in my back yard!
> 
> ...


Daylight is a valid planning concern. Take a look at the attached rules.

Have they submitted a daylight study with the application?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The Wine Parlour on Atlantic Road.  I walk past it most days - can't say I've ever seen Chuka in there.


And he'd stand out given the homogeneous crowd that's usually in there.


----------



## 299 old timer (May 16, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi, can SW2 resident join in?
> 
> I've got a Planning Application letter from Wandsworth for something in my back yard!
> 
> ...



Club together with your neighbours and find a reputable law firm that specialises in property / planning / dispute resolution issues. It will be worth it. 75 neighbours putting in £25 each should get you well started on the road to where you stand.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 16, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Daylight is a valid planning concern. Take a look at the attached rules.
> 
> Have they submitted a daylight study with the application?



Ooh, not positive that attachment is daylight rules? 

I'm going to PM you, you lucky thing


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2015)

There is an exhibition on Wednesday/Thursday 6.30 pm - 9.00 pm at Toplin House next to Post Office in Ferdale Road.
This is to show people new plans regarding developing this building.
Planning application was granted last year, but apparently the building has now been sold on, and the new owners are proposing to use it themsevles rather than have a work unit situation (propably all to the good, or we would be flooded out with them!)
I will post the notification later on (if no-one else has it)
Apologies if this is dealt with elsewhere- I'm in a rush today.


----------



## Up the junction (May 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........


Cycling through Wandsworth and Battersea earlier there were literally fousands. Pouring out the bars and cafes by Wandsworth Town blocking the road. Surreal. On the train line to Twickenham.


----------



## Up the junction (May 16, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a dutch pot from in Brixton, my friend is up from Cardiff  is on a mission to get one?


drug tourist


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

I'm wondering if there's any emptier nu-Brixton shops around than the uber-trendy Article on Atlantic Road and Omnis on Coldharbour Lane. I don't think I've ever seen any customers in either shop and I walk past both at least once a day.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 16, 2015)

Seen quite a few in Omnis at the weekends. Not heard of Article


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Seen quite a few in Omnis at the weekends. Not heard of Article


Sure that wasn't staff? Its perpetual tumbleweed nature has become something of an in-joke amongst the all fresco Albert day drinkers.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 16, 2015)

its possible they were all staff, but hey, creating extra employment!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Some charmer was just running about waving a large kitchen knife by the shops opposite the barrier block.


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> *Yup alert*..... I am seeing a lot of people teamed up in matching wacky fancy dress, and garish Lycra onesies coming out of the new luxury developments north of Brixton. The first ten in blue and white lycra were disturbing but I have just seen six bob the builders getting in a cab and taking selfies so it seems to be a thing and maybe a corporate thing at that........


This morning's emergency osteopath visit took me to Clapham, and against the improbable tide of people of rugby/comicon mutants. The whole time I was thinking "ha ha - how Clapham - when I get back to brixton all will be well". 90 mins of spine cracking later and acre lane is swimming with buzz lightyears and assorted manga cunts. This is the end.


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I didnt realise this was an exam
> 
> I always thought that Coldharbour lane was where Atlantic turned in to Railton - evidently not


Don't worry. Clearly you are a charlatan living in Norwich but I lived on the corner of Kellet, Railton and Atlantic for years and never knew/cared about the distinction. Hopefully happyshopper will be able to forgive you....


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Don't worry. Clearly you are a charlatan living in Norwich but I lived on the corner of Kellet, Railton and Atlantic for years and never knew/cared about the distinction. Hopefully happyshopper will be able to forgive you....


I missed a t off Kellett. I'lol get my coat....


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2015)

MissL said:


> yep someone on Facebook just alerted me to the fact that this is related to rugby 7s rah !


This explains why clapham junction station seems to be entirely populated by people in fancy dress.

So this means Brixton has officially been infiltrated by Claphamites. Remember those innocent days when "people from Clapham" were the enemy, and they were mostly contained within the Dogstar? Not the multifaced monster we now face.


----------



## David Clapson (May 16, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Cycling through Wandsworth and Battersea earlier there were literally fousands. Pouring out the bars and cafes by Wandsworth Town blocking the road. Surreal. On the train line to Twickenham.


I just saw a pair outside the Satay Bar in plasticky blue outfits with a yellow band here and there. I guessed they were Thunderbirds because one of them had the appropriate cap. Apparently I guessed right. But they were in such a state I think they'd say yes to pretty much anything.


----------



## David Clapson (May 16, 2015)

u


editor said:


> Sure that wasn't staff? Its perpetual tumbleweed nature has become something of an in-joke amongst the all fresco Albert day drinkers.


I heard the proprietor is the daughter of the owner of Clifton Mansions.


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> This explains why clapham junction station seems to be entirely populated by people in fancy dress.
> 
> So this means Brixton has officially been infiltrated by Claphamites. Remember those innocent days when "people from Clapham" were the enemy, and they were mostly contained within the Dogstar? Not the multifaced monster we now face.


Ingenue. The wheels are off. (Though to be fair I got forced to go to this granville market* thing.)

There was a tall bloke with loafers acting like he owned the place. Likely he owned the place...

*get our preferred demographic to make this earn money while we try to work out the thing about destroying a  brixton short life place/building something beautiful for hateful cnuts.


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I just saw a pair outside the Satay Bar in plasticky blue outfits with a yellow band here and there. I guessed they were Thunderbirds because one of them had the appropriate cap. Apparently I guessed right. But they were in such a state I think they'd say yes to pretty much anything.


That's it - thunderbirds. All day I have seen people in saggy
"babygros" with a smug look on face. 10 blokes all in the same onesie - stick it up your arse


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> u
> 
> I heard the proprietor is the daughter of the owner of Clifton Mansions.


Stop hating. Omnis was (and still is) a massive, international and uncontainable success, so she give her control of the wider brixton area and stop being petty.


----------



## David Clapson (May 16, 2015)

Where did i say i was hating?


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

Sorry was being sarcastic and trying to be clever. Can't be arsed to type it.


----------



## gdubz (May 16, 2015)

Except to say it wasn't about you at all - just Jerry builder and his spawn.


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2015)

I was also puzzled by the seeming glut of stag/hen dos this morning. But 

Rugby. Sevens. Fancy dress. Where are the friendly bombs when you need them?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I was also puzzled by the seeming glut of stag/hen dos this morning. But
> 
> Rugby. Sevens. Fancy dress. Where are the friendly bombs when you need them?


This is what happens when an area becomes infested with tourist-focussed trendy bars, hip restaurants, on-trend pop-ups, wacky cocktail bars and vibrant drinkeries. And there'll be a lot more to come in the summer. We've become the nu-Camden mixed in with the worst of Clapham.


----------



## Up the junction (May 16, 2015)

or .. it's people having a laugh in fancy dress.


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2015)

For once, Editor, I kind of agree with you!


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> or .. it's people having a laugh in fancy dress.



Fancy dress: lowest form of wit.


----------



## boohoo (May 16, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Fancy dress: lowest form of wit.



old fart


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I was also puzzled by the seeming glut of stag/hen dos this morning. But
> 
> Rugby. Sevens. Fancy dress. *Where are the friendly bombs when you need them?*



It's ticking, tick tock; it's a bit like ding dong.
When the clock strikes ONE.
They are all going down in a sea of negative equity.
About six months I reckon, quote me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally? 

And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


----------



## organicpanda (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


Paul 07952805360  sorted my slip disc out he's on Dulwich Road


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> Paul 07952805360  sorted my slip disc out he's on Dulwich Road


Thankyou!


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


Were I to make a speech about the dubiety of osteopathy it would be for the benefit of other readers. So that, should they at some point consider using it, they would at least be aware of the questions surrounding it, and make a better informed decision about whether it's something they want to spend their money on.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Were I to make a speech about the dubiety of osteopathy it would be for the benefit of other readers. So that, should they at some point consider using it, they would at least be aware of the questions surrounding it, and make a better informed decision about whether it's something they want to spend their money on.



I thought it was a proper medical thing. No?


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought it was a proper medical thing. No?


Can be confusing as in the states osteopaths have proper medical training too but here it is different. This article summarises. There is insufficient evidence to claim definitively that it works. 

http://edzardernst.com/2013/06/osteopathy-based-on-little-more-than-wishful-thinking/

The final paragraph is why I think it is important to question it when it comes up in discussions.

For someone with limited funds it is very likely that they will be better served by going to a physio on the NHS than paying out cash to an osteopath for something that probably will not be any more effective. Or even not work at all.

I feel strongly that anyone asking for money for medical treatment should have proper evidence to back it up.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

Didn't Manter ask to be spared the lectures?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

dp


----------



## brixtonblade (May 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't Manter ask to be spared the lectures?


Manter did but I didn't realise it was a subject for lectures in the first place which is why I asked about it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Manter did but I didn't realise it was a subject for lectures in the first place which is why I asked about it


That wasn't directed at you


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't Manter ask to be spared the lectures?


Yes and i explained that any lecture would not be for her benefit. It was clear that she was already aware that the evidence is questionable. What is it that is concerning you?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

A small feature: Weekend street markets in Brixton – Granville Market Space and Farmers’ Market


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Yes and i explained that any lecture would not be for her benefit. It was clear that she was already aware that the evidence is questionable. What is it that is concerning you?


You didn't post for others' benefit, just for your own self-satisfaction.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You didn't post for others' benefit, just for your own self-satisfaction.


To be fair, I asked about the topic.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Yes and i explained that any lecture would not be for her benefit. It was clear that she was already aware that the evidence is questionable. What is it that is concerning you?


 at the poster who likes this, violet panda ? Hmmmmmm indeed


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> at the poster who likes this, violet panda ? Hmmmmmm indeed


With an "amusing" email addy too.


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Can be confusing as in the states osteopaths have proper medical training too but here it is different. This article summarises. There is insufficient evidence to claim definitively that it works.
> 
> http://edzardernst.com/2013/06/osteopathy-based-on-little-more-than-wishful-thinking/
> 
> ...


If we're going to get pedantic about clinical specialties, osteopaths and physios are not interchangeable, and osteopathy is recommended by NICE for lower back pain, so is available on the NHS. 

A consultant orthopaedic surgeon who works in the NHS and as a specialist in sports medicine for Saracens and the English Rugby team (ie not a flake or pedlar of woo) has recommended both an osteopath and a physio as the two treatments complement each other for this condition.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

As an aside, a few years ago, my GP suggested that I should give acupuncture a go after mu RSI became so painful I could barely type any more. The treatment was on the NHS. I was massively cynical but it worked absolute wonders.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2015)

In the wise words of the Prophet Minchin "Do you know what they call Alternative medicine that's been proved to work?"


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you mean the fucking awful _rah rah fucking rah_ Wine Parlour?
> 
> View attachment 71524






gdubz said:


> This morning's emergency osteopath visit took me to Clapham, and against the improbable tide of people of rugby/comicon mutants. The whole time I was thinking "ha ha - how Clapham - when I get back to brixton all will be well". 90 mins of spine cracking later and acre lane is swimming with buzz lightyears and assorted manga cunts. This is the end.






editor said:


> This is what happens when an area becomes infested with tourist-focussed trendy bars, hip restaurants, on-trend pop-ups, wacky cocktail bars and vibrant drinkeries. And there'll be a lot more to come in the summer. We've become the nu-Camden mixed in with the worst of Clapham.



is there a line one crosses when one thinks "this is place is a bit shit now, time to move on?"


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2015)

i only ask as it's beyond the point of no return and it'll only get closer and closer to that line, not further way - unless just accept the place is going to be stock full of yuppies from now on


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> In the wise words of the Prophet Minchin "Do you know what they call Alternative medicine that's been proved to work?"


 there is a lot of confusion between complementary and alternative


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

I'm really warming to this space. 







Brixton poets perform at Granville Market Space


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> If we're going to get pedantic about clinical specialties, osteopaths and physios are not interchangeable, and osteopathy is recommended by NICE for lower back pain, so is available on the NHS.
> 
> A consultant orthopaedic surgeon who works in the NHS and as a specialist in sports medicine for Saracens and the English Rugby team (ie not a flake or pedlar of woo) has recommended both an osteopath and a physio as the two treatments complement each other for this condition.


Would be interesting to know what evidence NICE base their recommendation on - some that was not considered in the reviews that Edzard Ernst mentions?

Just because an individual consultant, or even the NHS systematically, recommends a treatment, does not mean it is an evidence based practice. Let's not forget the NHS still incorporates homeopathy.

I am no expert on osteopathy. But I know that there are questions around it. I think it is important that those considering using it know this. They can then choose whether they want to have a look at the evidence. 

Re. the rugby team by the way. Superstition and wacky medical treatments are widespread in the sports world.


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Would be interesting to know what evidence NICE base their recommendation on - some that was not considered in the reviews that Edzard Ernst mentions?
> 
> Just because an individual consultant, or even the NHS systematically, recommends a treatment, does not mean it is an evidence based practice. Let's not forget the NHS still incorporates homeopathy.
> 
> ...


Perhaps. But forgive me if I give more credence to a highly qualified and experienced medical professional operating within NICE guidelines than some random off the internet


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

Acupuncture was/is recommended for lower back pain as well by the way. But it's looking like the book is pretty much closed on acupuncture now. It's an effective placebo. That's all.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Acupuncture was/is recommended for lower back pain as well by the way. But it's looking like the book is pretty much closed on acupuncture now. It's an effective placebo. That's all.


I'll go with the NHS and my own experience rather than your opinion, thanks. 


> Currently, the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE) only recommends considering acupuncture as a treatment option for chronic lower back pain, chronic tension-type headaches and migraines. NICE makes these recommendations on the basis of scientific evidence.
> There is also some evidence that acupuncture works for a small number of other problems, including neck pain and post-chemotherapy nausea and vomiting.
> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/acupuncture/pages/introduction.aspx


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Perhaps. But forgive me if I give more credence to a highly qualified and experienced medical professional operating within NICE guidelines than some random off the internet


I'm not pretending to be a qualified or experienced medical professional. I have, however, provided a link to the article by Edzard Enst who I believe to be credible and widely respected and an expert in the matter of trying to figure out what medical treatments actually work.


----------



## blameless77 (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


Don't know if it's local enough for you, but the hands-down best for me has always been the British School of Osteopathy (BSO) in Borough: http://www.bso.ac.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (May 17, 2015)

the execrable pop/dance combo Hot Chip are pictured in Brixtons Market Row
on the cover of this weeks Guardian Guide which they were given the honour of editing


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the execrable pop/dance combo Hot Chip are pictured in Brixtons Market Row
> on the cover of this weeks Guardian Guide which they were given the honour of editing


not a fan, but Joe from them is one of Two Bears. the other one, Raf, is Rosie's (off of 
Rosie's Deli) other half. Raf is an excellent dj.


----------



## shifting gears (May 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Were I to make a speech about the dubiety of osteopathy it would be for the benefit of other readers. So that, should they at some point consider using it, they would at least be aware of the questions surrounding it, and make a better informed decision about whether it's something they want to spend their money on.



Just as well no one gives two shits then, I s'pose.

Do drop by again, next time you pull your head from your hole.

*holds breath


----------



## shifting gears (May 17, 2015)

violet panda said:


> Is there a problem with that? The log in system let me use it.



Yeah, you're clearly aping another user's name, thereby rendering you an enormous twat; and in all likelihood, a returning poster with a bug up their ass.

But full marks for originality, thumbs


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

The Queen's Head was fucking fantastic tonight.  I doubt if it will stay the same for much longer, but it was a close as I imagine it's possible to get to the old Brady's/Queen's vibe. Fantastic boozer.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2015)

Toplin House consultation in case anyone is interested:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 18, 2015)

Ladies, where do you recommend for getting your eyebrows done? Mine are going to want a referendum for independence soon if they get any bigger. I usually go to Stella's on Atlantic Road, but open to other suggestions.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Toplin House consultation in case anyone is interested:
> View attachment 71598
> View attachment 71599


Let me take a wild crazy guess. Zero social housing?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

So who's going for this then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Ladies, where do you recommend for getting your eyebrows done? Mine are going to want a referendum for independence soon if they get any bigger. I usually go to Stella's on Atlantic Road, but open to other suggestions.



Trimming your eyebrows is bad for your back and promotes gentrification. Apply for come dine with me instead.


----------



## gdubz (May 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


On Saturday I spent a lovely 1.5 hours getting my back cracked by a guy called Peter Gray - just off abbeville road. Even did a spot of acupuncture - all for 55 quid. I will be going back


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2015)

editor said:


> So who's going for this then?



Even ten times as big a prize wouldn't tempt me to enter it. Too much stress in the run up to it and the preparartions on the day, and I could do without the scrutiny of my home & possessions and mocking comments by the other contestants.


----------



## gdubz (May 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Can be confusing as in the states osteopaths have proper medical training too but here it is different. This article summarises. There is insufficient evidence to claim definitively that it works.
> 
> http://edzardernst.com/2013/06/osteopathy-based-on-little-more-than-wishful-thinking/
> 
> ...


40 quid gets my back cracked in 15 mins by physio and sent on my way. Osteopath actually started to fix the underlying problem, and spent a lot longer, for cheaper. But, for the avoidance of doubt, when they started cracking then they really cracked.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Trimming your eyebrows is bad for your back and promotes gentrification. Apply for come dine with me instead.


No DietCokeGirl reclaim the eyebrow!


----------



## gdubz (May 18, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> is there a line one crosses when one thinks "this is place is a bit shit now, time to move on?"


Is it when we realise the brixton thread is mainly devoted to having a bad back..?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2015)

not a pain in the arse... ?


----------



## Gramsci (May 18, 2015)

Brixton Rec Users Group now has an occasional newsletter

This one has info on meeting next week and response by BRUG to the Council Culture2020 consultation.

BRUG in independent of the Council. It was reformed when the Rec was under threat a few years back of possibly being demolished. The threat is no longer but BRUG was kept going as a lobby group.


----------



## Gramsci (May 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm wondering if there's any emptier nu-Brixton shops around than the uber-trendy Article on Atlantic Road and Omnis on Coldharbour Lane. I don't think I've ever seen any customers in either shop and I walk past both at least once a day.



I was helping a friend push a supermaket trolly of "supplies" up to Art Nouveau and the staff of "Article" were sitting outside ( it was sunny). Had a friendly chat with them. Invited them up to Art Nouveau ( no they did not come up) .As usual Article was empty so they had plenty of time for chat.

Article is so uber trendy its surreal.

Googled them and this get the sick bag out review came up



> It’s got oddball market stalls and old stalwarts like Morleys, but Brixton doesn’t yet boast a crop of independent fashion boutiques to rival Shoreditch or Hackney. This makes Atlantic Road an interesting choice for streetwear store Article’s second branch. Tucked under a railway arch, the store has a full page of ticks on the cool boutique hit list – pot plants hiding under terrariums, minimalist wood fittings, and a corrugated metal roof that gives the feel of shopping in a hipster Anderson shelter. Like its Kingsland Road sibling, there’s carefully curated rails of understated designs from brands like YMC, Edwin and Levi’s, with bags and accessories from Sanqvist, Herschel and Nixon. It’s also worth asking the staff about the limited edition drops they have pencilled in the calendar. *But Article’s real calling card is the beautifully laid out shoe room, found to the side of the main store  – invisible from the street, the impressive array of trainers *and shoes is coordinated by colour, making it almost too pretty to shop from. There’s a handful of women’s sizes available too, if you’re quick enough.



Like the way the "impressive array of trainers" cannot be seen from the street.  I suppose they do not want to end up like Footlocker.


----------



## David Clapson (May 19, 2015)

Maybe the shop design is uber trendy but the clothes strike me as boring. Especially the shoes. I don't see how they can go to so much effort and end up with something so meh. If 'understated' is their thing I wonder who their competitors are. M&S? The best thing in the shop is the big table at the front. But it's not for sale.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Apparently,  they've also got some uber expensive on-trend coffee machine there too. Which I guess is nice for the staff.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

On site coffee machine? In a fucking shop!? That shit's vibrant!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I was helping a friend push a supermaket trolly of "supplies" up to Art Nouveau and the staff of "Article" were sitting outside ( it was sunny). Had a friendly chat with them. Invited them up to Art Nouveau ( no they did not come up) .As usual Article was empty so they had plenty of time for chat.
> 
> Article is so uber trendy its surreal.
> 
> ...



All seems a bit OCD to me, Overly Contrived Dicty.


----------



## newbie (May 19, 2015)

I'm crossposting this from the ecigs thread because it's got a shelflife of about half an hour and I'd appreciate some advice.

I want to buy a last minute present for someone who is very skeptical about ecigs. Can anyone suggest a shop in/near Brixton and a decent starter kit they might sell?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 19, 2015)

> Like its Kingsland Road sibling, there’s carefully curated rails of understated designs from brands like YMC, Edwin and Levi’s



curated ? what a load of pretentious old bollocks, and those brands would be understated cos they're denim jeans wear
what sort of complete twat buys into this shite


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm crossposting this from the ecigs thread because it's got a shelflife of about half an hour and I'd appreciate some advice.
> 
> I want to buy a last minute present for someone who is very skeptical about ecigs. Can anyone suggest a shop in/near Brixton and a decent starter kit they might sell?



You could try Rebel Soul.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...0x48760465e022347b:0xcc933ed953ec681e!6m1!1e1


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> curated ? what a load of pretentious old bollocks, and those brands would be understated cos they're denim jeans wear
> *what sort of complete twat buys into this shite*


this is what amazes me.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm crossposting this from the ecigs thread because it's got a shelflife of about half an hour and I'd appreciate some advice.
> 
> I want to buy a last minute present for someone who is very skeptical about ecigs. Can anyone suggest a shop in/near Brixton and a decent starter kit they might sell?


there's a shop in shoreditch that always seems popular, all the walk up from liver pool street.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 19, 2015)

Dosh.

Lambeth Council has published the Officer Pay Report for 2015/16. No surprises in seeing that new boy Chief Exec Sean Harriss is pulling in the top end of the advertised salary - £180,000. The lowest staff member is paid £16,678.

The average salary is £36,681. In total 213 staff are paid £50,000 or more.

This data doesn't include the pimped out local authority services such as street cleaning. It also weirdly omits all school staff working in the borough.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## newbie (May 19, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You could try Rebel Soul.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...0x48760465e022347b:0xcc933ed953ec681e!6m1!1e1


Oh right, cheers for that, I wonder how many times I've walked past and not noticed it.


----------



## uk benzo (May 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm crossposting this from the ecigs thread because it's got a shelflife of about half an hour and I'd appreciate some advice.
> 
> I want to buy a last minute present for someone who is very skeptical about ecigs. Can anyone suggest a shop in/near Brixton and a decent starter kit they might sell?



Shop opposite the Moroccan cafe on Brixton Station road probably does it. They sell all sorts of ecig stuff.


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Ladies, where do you recommend for getting your eyebrows done? Mine are going to want a referendum for independence soon if they get any bigger. I usually go to Stella's on Atlantic Road, but open to other suggestions.


Are you wanting threading? Cheap and good place in the Reliance Arcade right down the bottom, on the left if you're coming in from the high street.  Lovely Indian lady charges £3.00.


----------



## newbie (May 19, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Shop opposite the Moroccan cafe on Brixton Station road probably does it. They sell all sorts of ecig stuff.


aye, that's the one dexter came up with.  Thanks for all the replies, I'm off there now, will report back.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Another of my niche interest articles!







The curious charm of the paint flaking postbox of Denmark Hill, south London – in photos. Most of the boxes near me as disappointingly well painted.


----------



## trabuquera (May 19, 2015)

Don't know how much they charge and I've never been eyebrow-threaded or plucked by anyone else, but there are often threaders/shapers at work in Surperdrug and/or in the cosmetics dept at Morleys


----------



## happyshopper (May 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm wondering if there's any emptier nu-Brixton shops around than the uber-trendy Article on Atlantic Road and Omnis on Coldharbour Lane. I don't think I've ever seen any customers in either shop and I walk past both at least once a day.



It's early days but I would include the expensive leather bag shop in Market Row in the list of empty shops.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> It's early days but I would include the expensive leather bag shop in Market Row in the list of empty shops.


I've not seen that one. The frozen yoghurt place in Market Row always seems untroubled with customers too, come to think of it, but corporate chains can afford to sit out and wait for the place to change.


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I've not seen that one. The frozen yoghurt place in Market Row always seems untroubled with customers too, come to think of it, but corporate chains can afford to sit out and wait for the place to change.



The fro-yo place actually seems to have a fairly steady stream of customers during the day at the weekends in particular.  Much to my bemusement.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

Maybe this rapid gentrification thing will rapidly recede one day too. i walk past the Pop Up box park thing in Shoreditch, often at rush hour, when there are literally thousands of hipsters nad youngsters passing by the open entrances to the boxes and normally there are about 3 people looking. christ knows what it's like during quiet times. these types of shops, maybe they'll disappear as quickly as they came. supermarkets are the real enemy though if you want to know what destroys the souls of towns mroe than anything else.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

and brixton was lucky in that respect as it is a town where most people who live there don't drive so have to "go into town" to get there shopping rather than drive out to the big super markets. so tehre is still hope that brixton will always be a place that small businesses prosper, even if they are a bit wanky and shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

this i found quite interesting. how gentrification in areas happens but the schools stay the same.

http://grist.org/cities/gentrification-doesnt-fix-inner-city-schools/


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Dosh.
> Lambeth Council has published the Officer Pay Report for 2015/16. No surprises in seeing that new boy Chief Exec Sean Harriss is pulling in the top end of the advertised salary - £180,000. The lowest staff member is paid £16,678.
> The average salary is £36,681. In total 213 staff are paid £50,000 or more.
> This data doesn't include the pimped out local authority services such as street cleaning. It also weirdly omits all school staff working in the borough.
> BBuzz piece.


Interesting table.
I have a query regarding the lower paid figure. 
This is stated to be £16,678 pa PRO RATA.

Does this mean we actually have part-time librarians earning an actual £10,006 for a three day week, or dinner ladies (if they still exist) earning £6,672 for 2 hours per day?

I dare say is is not possible to get this further detail from Lambeth, but if there are part timers on the council payroll they could be earning significantly less than £16,678.

£16,678 is equivalent to £9.1637 per hour - so they are apparently a living wage employer as you say in the article.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this i found quite interesting. how gentrification in areas happens but the schools stay the same *in the US*.
> 
> http://grist.org/cities/gentrification-doesnt-fix-inner-city-schools/



FTFY


----------



## newbie (May 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> aye, that's the one dexter came up with.  Thanks for all the replies, I'm off there now, will report back.


sorted.  Nice bloke, not a huge stock but enough for my needs.  thanks.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this i found quite interesting. how gentrification in areas happens but the schools stay the same.
> 
> http://grist.org/cities/gentrification-doesnt-fix-inner-city-schools/


That's in the USA. Does their state school system operate in a sufficiently similar way to ours, such that the things they mention woudl apply here too?

eg



> City officials strike a Faustian bargain with gentrifying parents that if they agree to buy into lower-income, segregated neighborhoods they need not send their children to the same under-resourced and struggling schools as their neighbors. Instead, Keels said, city officials set up elite, un-zoned public schools — often with strict admissions criteria –that educate the children of gentrified.



Does this apply to the Academy/Free Schools the new government seems to be set on expanding?


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this i found quite interesting. how gentrification in areas happens but the schools stay the same.
> http://grist.org/cities/gentrification-doesnt-fix-inner-city-schools/


Would you say that our "inner city schools" such as St Johns Angel Town (currently in temp. accommodation in Somerleyton Road) or the Ark Academy need fixing?

Actually it would be interesting to check the ethnic balance of these vs. Sudbourne (since everyone on here seems to rave about Sudbourne, especially Foxtons).

There used to be a private prep school in Streatham for children of black parents wishing  to send their kids to Dulwich College. Very popular with Lambeth Council officers in the 1990s.

But that is not really gentrification. More lack of faith of the council officers in their own council's education standards - at that time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> FTFY



Although frankly if the punting for places at "good schools" continues as is, the UK could very well come to reflect the US.


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2015)

Brixton Hill newsflash...Penh An Chinese takeaway has re-opened


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

There are the PR people that Champagne and Fromage use for their press. They must have quite a tidy PR budget.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Interesting Brixton snippet from this book: The Gang and Beyond: Interpreting Violent Street Worlds 
By Simon Hallsworth from 2013


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2015)

well another "I love Brixton" day today.. I had a swim and a sauna in the Rec where we were discussing weight loss, amongst other things.  Anyway, in a fit of guilt for recent over-indulgences I decided to buy some low-cal meals in M&S - where I very rarely shop, so a bit of a treat.  I had to balance the bags on my handlebars as my usual basket was not on my bike today.  So I bought one of those bags for life - which promptly burst in the middle of the road outside A&C - all my shopping!  Four people rushed to my aid, including the A&C lady who brought lots of bags for me to repack my shopping.  FOUR!  So so kind.   I also managed to get my watched fixed for £3.. Stuart the watch guy has kept my watches going for a very long time now.  Between the kindness of strangers, the helpfulness of local shops and the social vibe in the Rec, I came away reminded of how much I love the place.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Actually it would be interesting to check the ethnic balance of these vs. Sudbourne.



You get a good idea of intake by looking at the free school meal rate, which is recorded every year for Department for Education stats. 

You get quite a range around here

Evelyn Grace (Ark): 61%
Charter (Just the other side of the tracks): 15%

Primaries
Jubilee: 42%
St Johns: 36%
Sudbourne 26%
Corpus Christi 10%


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> Brixton Hill newsflash...Penh An Chinese takeaway has re-opened



Apparently the new cafe by Negril is very good. Huge garden too.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

A load of police cars and vans have just hurtled down Coldharbour Lane in the direction of Camberwell.


----------



## David Clapson (May 19, 2015)

Shift change.


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Interesting table.
> I have a query regarding the lower paid figure.
> This is stated to be £16,678 pa PRO RATA.
> 
> ...


Yes: Pro rata means that is the full time equivalent salary (sometimes called nominal salary). So someone who works 50% of the normal full time hours will get 50% of the normal full time pay, so their actual pay will be £8,340; but for reporting/comparator purposes you use the fte. 

Lambeth have been a living wage employer for a couple of years (you can find employers and what the requirements are to be able to describe yourself as one here http://www.livingwage.org.uk) which means all directly employed staff are paid the living wage, and sun contracts/outsourcing deals have to either pay the living wage or have an agreed plan to move towards those pay levels in place, approved and documented by the living wage foundation. That plan is legally binding  but often I discoverable under foi as it contains commercially sensitive information.


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Although frankly if the punting for places at "good schools" continues as is, the UK could very well come to reflect the US.


Nope, US school system works the other way round. You get a place in your local school. Doesn't matter when in the year it is, or what you'd prefer; you go to the school whose zone you are in.  Edit to add unless there is a zone less school in the area as has happened in Brooklyn and Portland to try and reverse white flight


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2015)

That lightning strike was just a few meters away from me and it went off like bomb.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 19, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That lightning strike was just a few meters away from me and it went off like bomb.


Nearly shit myself lol


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2015)

The gods seem to be well pissed off about something.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 19, 2015)




----------



## brixtonblade (May 19, 2015)

Wow - that's some storm

Baby not very impressed


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Ruddy hell that thunder was loud!


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2015)

I was holding the front door open while I put binbags in the bin. The shockwave palpably pushed the door back and forth in my hand.


----------



## Up the junction (May 19, 2015)

arggh! ... just a flesh wound ...


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Blooming heck that was loud – Brixton hit by a swift hailstones, thunder and lightning storm


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2015)

That was not the ideal moment to not have my front door on!


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2015)

New pop up loo proposed for Tunstall Road, between Morleys and Body Shop. In place of one of the trees.


----------



## T & P (May 19, 2015)

Sounds impressive judging by the various reports! Any landmark hit by it?

ETA: the lighting, not the portaloo


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2015)

T & P said:


> Sounds impressive judging by the various reports! Any landmark hit by it?
> 
> ETA: the lighting, not the portaloo


It was one of those truly massive bangs rather than a rumble.

Anyone remember the one which happened about 5 mins after the brixton bomb in 99? I remember early reports saying there had been two explosions. I was stood on the high street opposite Iceland and recall loads of people throwing themselves on the pavement.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Coldharbour Lane after the storm tonight:


----------



## brixtonblade (May 19, 2015)

Nice... lovely sky


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Lambeth have been a living wage employer for a couple of years (you can find employers and what the requirements are to be able to describe yourself as one here http://www.livingwage.org.uk) which means all directly employed staff are paid the living wage, and sun contracts/outsourcing deals have to either pay the living wage or have an agreed plan to move towards those pay levels in place, approved and documented by the living wage foundation. That plan is legally binding  but often I discoverable under foi as it contains commercially sensitive information.



GLL/ Better who manage the Brixton Rec are not living wage employers.

Even though they have been managing the Rec for some time. From what I know they are endeavouring to move to LLW. The problem is that they keep pushing this to some time in the future.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> GLL/ Better who manage the Brixton Rec are not living wage employers.
> 
> Even though they have been managing the Rec for some time. From what I know they are endeavouring to move to LLW. The problem is that they keep pushing this to some time in the future.


They are also getting rid of staff like the security for the sauna insisting users police themselves. I'm not going to argue with a 16 stone body builder who wants to get in for nothing and is banging on the door because he hasn't got the pin code because he never paid.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

I wonder if the masses of security now seen prowling around the Villaaaage and Market Row get the LLV?


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They are also getting rid of staff like the security for the sauna insisting users police themselves. I'm not going to argue with a 16 stone body builder who wants to get in for nothing and is banging on the door because he hasn't got the pin code because he never paid.



This has been raised with Better/ GLL. They say that incidents have gone down and that they will train existing staff in conflict management. 

Seems to me more of cost cutting measure. 

On the other hand I am not keen on seeing security everywhere. There is even one in the small Coop shop in LJ. I think there is to much of it. I find it intrusive.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2015)

Anyone else get a brief power wobble then?

*edit: I think it's just my light bulb

**feels a bit foolish


----------



## Up the junction (May 20, 2015)

Not my photo but hail still coming down onto the track:


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> On the other hand I am not keen on seeing security everywhere. There is even one in the small Coop shop in LJ. I think there is to much of it. I find it intrusive.


Not sure it is entirely a new thing. Just that in the coop the guy wears a uniform. If you go in the Nisa across the road there is very often one of the staff standing near the door keeping an eye out for trouble/shoplifting etc.

But it is true I think that visibly identifiable security" staff are becoming more widespread.

About 10 years ago I spent some time in Russia. It was very noticeable that almost *everywhere* had, essentially, bouncers on the door. The atmosphere it creates is unwelcome.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

Here's how it looked from my window.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

The numbers of outside security people patrolling the Village and Market Row seems to have hugely increased. I don't like it at all. It makes the place feel like those unpleasant new corporate-run 'public' spaces where you feel you can hassled on the whim of a security guard.


----------



## Twattor (May 20, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Not sure it is entirely a new thing. Just that in the coop the guy wears a uniform. If you go in the Nisa across the road there is very often one of the staff standing near the door keeping an eye out for trouble/shoplifting etc.



The job of the future - no cashiers on tills anymore but more security to stop people helping themselves to the stock.  The irony is that security are probably paid more than check-out assistants.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2015)

Berlusconi's mate and stranger to Brixton finally re-emerges; <ed:not sure about that>
Tessa Jowell launches mayoral bid.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...hes-mayoral-bid-with-one-london-mission-theme


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> GLL/ Better who manage the Brixton Rec are not living wage employers.
> 
> Even though they have been managing the Rec for some time. From what I know they are endeavouring to move to LLW. The problem is that they keep pushing this to some time in the future.


I'm disappointed to hear that. The Better people who are in the gym are friendly and helpful and most importantly knowledgeable. They keep people safe, especially those new to doing weights. 

I guess they can supplement their pay doing some personal training but that's not the point


----------



## Maharani (May 20, 2015)

I might be blind and a bit daft but is the music shop on CH lane still open? Need a g string!


----------



## Up the junction (May 20, 2015)

there's a joke there somewhere.


----------



## Maharani (May 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> there's a joke there somewhere.


I already cracked that'un several times.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> crack


lol


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I might be blind and a bit daft but is the music shop on CH lane still open? Need a g string!


Closed a long time ago.


----------



## Maharani (May 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Closed a long time ago.


Thought so. Bugger. Anywhere nearby I can buy guitar strings?


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2015)

You could probably buy an entire guitar at Crack Converters for f/a, and just cannibalise it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2015)

It all went a bit violent in M&S just now.
Exiting customer versus security, don't know the right and wrongs of it. 
Security guard was built like George Foreman and batted away punches, customer much smaller and keen to fight on even with a mouthful of blood and his partner urging him to come away and look after his baby daughter. Police arrived way too late.

This lady got knocked down.
 

Plenty of customers giving the security guard post fight advice such as, "you should have dealt with that better, if you wanted to fight him you should have taken him outside."


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

Licence application is on for Cabana restaurant. Bon Marche building opposite Ferndale Road post office.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Licence application is on for Cabana restaurant. Bon Marche building opposite Ferndale Road post office.



Sounds terrible


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Sounds terrible


Should do well though if the Bon Marché extension things come off. 200 hundred hungry and thirsty architects directly opposite.


----------



## se5 (May 20, 2015)

I see our (that is Lambeth and Southwark's) London Assembly Member Val Shawcross is to stand down at the next election - http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/8266 - expect a keenly fought contest for the Labour nomination in what must be one of the safest seats


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2015)

For those who think there are not enough bars and restaurants on Coldharbour Lane I noticed that there is an application on the former Joy premises to change from A1 to A3.

Presumably this means the entrance foyer to the Premier Inn above H &M will be doubling up as another hostelry to offset the paucity of such establishments in that part of SW9. I think what we need is a piano bar. They have one in Novotel in Accra!


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> For those who think there are not enough bars and restaurants on Coldharbour Lane I noticed that there is an application on the former Joy premises to change from A1 to A3.
> 
> Presumably this means the entrance foyer to the Premier Inn above H &M will be doubling up as another hostelry to offset the paucity of such establishments in that part of SW9. I think what we need is a piano bar. They have one in Novotel in Accra!


To be fair you would expect most hotels to have bars, for the guests at least. And if you're staying you can presumably use it at any time of day or night, which will come useful to guests at certain times of the day/ days of the week.


----------



## Dan U (May 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> For those who think there are not enough bars and restaurants on Coldharbour Lane I noticed that there is an application on the former Joy premises to change from A1 to A3.
> 
> Presumably this means the entrance foyer to the Premier Inn above H &M will be doubling up as another hostelry to offset the paucity of such establishments in that part of SW9. I think what we need is a piano bar. They have one in Novotel in Accra!


All premier inns have a bar and serve food to guests and then do breakfast in the same space. 

I'd imagine the bar won't be very well used, all the city centre ones I've stayed in generally aren't. 

Out of town ones are next to pubs owned by whitbread that do the food etc.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2015)

The actual bar/dining room for the hotel will be on the 1st floor, above and behind the old Joy building.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2015)

"Love Lambeth"

Is this a new thing? Are they trying to wind people up?

http://www.love.lambeth.gov.uk/?utm...gn=17118-279197-Love+Lambeth+May+2015+ALT+VER


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

Love Lambeth has been going for ages now. Sooo cuddly and touchy feely!

Edit: I think it surfaced around the time of the website redesign.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 21, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see our (that is Lambeth and Southwark's) London Assembly Member Val Shawcross is to stand down at the next election - http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/8266 - expect a keenly fought contest for the Labour nomination in what must be one of the safest seats



Bit late with this one. Apparently Val's decision was made easier by the lack of support coming her way from *some* in the Lambeth Cabinet.

*some* in the Lambeth Cabinet now rather fancy their chances at replacing Val.

Fancy that.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 21, 2015)

A bit of Brixton Rec social history GOLD - the first UK Hip Hop Championships that were held in August 1985.



BBuzz piece.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

is fly tipping a big problem in brixton?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> is fly tipping a big problem in brixton?


Dunno, but there's been major rubbish collecting problems recently.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's how it looked from my window.


i want you to take pictures of Thornton Heath. I like most of your pics and it'll be interesting to see what you choose to capture.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> is fly tipping a big problem in brixton?



Yes.  Ever since they introduced a charge for collecting bulky waste, and also from builders who don't want to have to pay to dump their crap.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2015)

Not saying it ain't true. Just that I haven't seen a notable increase.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

how's your front gardens because of the collection charge? many 3 piece suites and fridges, etc?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2015)

Fly tipping _is _a problem - but more annoying is the amount of dog shit on the pavements.  I'm so sick of it.  One day i counted 5 different shits on our street - this is a street on which there is a primary school, so tons of kids walking up and down it daily - shit everywhere.  It's so annoying.  If you can't be arsed to pick up your dog's shit - at least drag the dog into the gutter to shit in the first place...


----------



## peterkro (May 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Yes.  Ever since they introduced a charge for collecting bulky waste, and also from builders who don't want to have to pay to dump their crap.


Fly tipping has been a big problem in Brixton for a long time.I followed and took snaps of big tipper trucks coming from a big building site in Pimlico and them dropping the waste at the top of Villa road and Wiltshire road outcome Lambeth did nothing.A huge tyre dump was a feature outside St Johns school for years as well.It's not as bad as it was but believe me it was pretty bad.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Fly tipping _is _a problem - but more annoying is the amount of dog shit on the pavements.  I'm so sick of it.  One day i counted 5 different shits on our street - this is a street on which there is a primary school, so tons of kids walking up and down it daily - shit everywhere.  It's so annoying.  If you can't be arsed to pick up your dog's shit - at least drag the dog into the gutter to shit in the first place...


honestly - one year in jail without parole. serious.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

we have a house down the road from us that still has its dumped xmas tree in the front garden. my blood boils every time i walk past. which makes me sad and i should get a life.

BUT FUCKING HELL IT'S *MAY! MAY!

I DON'T CARE HOW HARD UP YOU ARE, PUT A FEW PENNIES ASIDE EACH MONTH AND GET IT FUCKING CLEARED!*


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

sorry. 

carry on.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Not saying it ain't true. Just that I haven't seen a notable increase.



I have on my street.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I have on my street.



A lot worse on Josephine Avenue. It's become a dumping ground.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

And another thing..!


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

I knew Chillbox was a big chain but look at this view from Crete - it's almost Market Row!


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Toplin House consultation in case anyone is interested:
> View attachment 71598
> View attachment 71599



I went to see the proposals this evening. Came away impressed. This is a sensitive development of this building. They have gone back and looked at how Bon Marche looked in its heyday. The design proposals are influenced by this. So its sympathetic to original design. It will be an improvement to the streetscape. The post office will stay but move a bit further up.

Squire and Partners, the architectural firm who have bought the site, are in Kings Cross. But they have outgrown that site. So they want to develop this site as a permanent office building for the practise. The plans will also include commercial space they will rent out. There is already planning permission for the site. Surprisingly in design terms there proposals improve on the existing permission.

There is permission for a small amount of housing. At this time they will not build it. There plans say five years on this part of the site for commercial use. They have heard about Brixton Cycles. I did say they would get a lot of support if they offered them space in the development.

I had a chat with two of the architects who were present. They are genuinely interested in knowing more about Brixton. I did say that Brixton is still classified as a deprived area. It would be good if they could do outreach work with schools.

Whether they will connect with the local communities long term will only be known once they are here for a while.

However the design they are proposing is good first step.

The are talking about a cafe/ bar where the Post Office is now. This is likely to be run by them as part staff bar and also for public. They say they want to be able have there practise mix with the public.

Left my contact details with them.

They have already been in contact with Brixton Society and market traders.

They also contacted Reclaim Brixton who put this exhibition RB facebook page.

Told them that editor had put then and now photos of Brixton up on Urban. They were interested in that. They have been looking at U75 and Brixton Buzz as part of research into the area. They were interested to meet a poster from there.

Almost got into row with another person who turned up. Another longtime Brixton resident who said was in banking now. Or something like that. Completely opposite views on the pros and cons of the  changes to Brixton. ie he had little time for the shopkeepers in the arches.

As I told the architects afterwards Brixton is a place of conflict. That is what makes it interesting


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I went to see the proposals this evening. Came away impressed. This is a sensitive development of this building. They have gone back and looked at how Bon Marche looked in its heyday. The design proposals are influenced by this.


The bit I liked was the way they have changed the previous applicant's plain glass box roof terrace into a Victorian style conservatory - slightly reminiscent of the glass house at the Horniman Museum.

I notice the exhibition was co-ordinated by Fluid - indeed one of the Fluid people recognised me from the Brixton Central workshops. I asked him what was happening on Brixton Central proposals at the moment - and he said there was a slight problem with Network Rail!


----------



## se5 (May 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit late with this one. Apparently Val's decision was made easier by the lack of support coming her way from *some* in the Lambeth Cabinet.
> 
> *some* in the Lambeth Cabinet now rather fancy their chances at replacing Val.
> 
> Fancy that.



Ooh, interesting, who would that be?


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I went to see the proposals this evening. Came away impressed. This is a sensitive development of this building. They have gone back and looked at how Bon Marche looked in its heyday. The design proposals are influenced by this. So its sympathetic to original design. It will be an improvement to the streetscape. The post office will stay but move a bit further up.
> 
> Squire and Partners, the architectural firm who have bought the site, are in Kings Cross. But they have outgrown that site. So they want to develop this site as a permanent office building for the practise. The plans will also include commercial space they will rent out. There is already planning permission for the site. Surprisingly in design terms there proposals improve on the existing permission.
> 
> ...


That a large-ish commercially oriented architectural practice like Squire and Partners is willing to relocate to Brixton (or indeed south of the river) is truly a sign of the times. Perhaps even more so than the various chain food outlets that are popping up. The notion would have been laughed at ten years ago....asking their clients in Knightsbridge or wherever to come to meetings in Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2015)

teuchter said:


> That a large-ish commercially oriented architectural practice like Squire and Partners is willing to relocate to Brixton (or indeed south of the river) is truly a sign of the times. Perhaps even more so than the various chain food outlets that are popping up. The notion would have been laughed at ten years ago....asking their clients in Knightsbridge or wherever to come to meetings in Brixton.


I agree. Takes some confidence to be the first corporate to make a move like that. But as soon as one has done it... Assuming we have the space, that is.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2015)

All that supposedly impossible-to-let commercial space on the ground floors of housing developments like the Viaduct one.....


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2015)

teuchter said:


> All that supposedly impossible-to-let commercial space on the ground floors of housing developments like the Viaduct one.....


That's being turned into an enterprise centre. Lots of small business spaces.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2015)

Rushy said:


> That's being turned into an enterprise centre. Lots of small business spaces.


After SIX years of lying empty. Shameful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit late with this one. Apparently Val's decision was made easier by the lack of support coming her way from *some* in the Lambeth Cabinet.
> 
> *some* in the Lambeth Cabinet now rather fancy their chances at replacing Val.
> 
> Fancy that.


I remember leafleting for Val way back in the '80s when she was attempting to win a Wandsworth Council ward. She's a good old-fashioned activism-based politician. Always remembers why she's doing the job. I'll be sad to see her go, especially if she's replaced by one of the dog-fuckers in the cabinet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2015)

se5 said:


> Ooh, interesting, who would that be?



Peck or one of the beardie brothers (Hopkins and Bennett), I suspect.


----------



## steeeve (May 22, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I agree. Takes some confidence to be the first corporate to make a move like that. But as soon as one has done it... Assuming we have the space, that is.



quite surprised by this as well, a bold move for a company of that type/size. The design is bound to be decent, architects tend to pull out the stops on their own offices


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2015)

Sunday morning farmers market gonna close down. Not enough customers apparently.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Fly tipping _is _a problem - but more annoying is the amount of dog shit on the pavements.  I'm so sick of it.  One day i counted 5 different shits on our street - this is a street on which there is a primary school, so tons of kids walking up and down it daily - shit everywhere.  It's so annoying.  If you can't be arsed to pick up your dog's shit - at least drag the dog into the gutter to shit in the first place...


Did you see my post on the Tulse Hill thread gaijingirl?  Someone allowed their dog to crap underneath my gate, on my doorstep!


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2015)

Could it have been a fox?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did you see my post on the Tulse Hill thread gaijingirl?  Someone allowed their dog to crap underneath my gate, on my doorstep!



Yeah...we had the same... On our front path - ffs.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Could it have been a fox?


...or a human ?


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> ...or a human ?


A werefox.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2015)

Just had chicken & lemon in a wrap from the big white stall outside the Moroccan Cafe on Brixton Station Road, always freshly cooked and great value.
Brixton is already busy this evening. The Beehive have security disguised as undertakers on the door.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Sunday morning farmers market gonna close down. Not enough customers apparently.


Thanks for the news.  Thought it was looking a bit tired last time I was down there.  Don't think having the Herne Hill one just up the road helps it.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did you see my post on the Tulse Hill thread gaijingirl?  Someone allowed their dog to crap underneath my gate, on my doorstep!


It happened to me too and I caught the offending dog infraganti, as I was just going out of the house. Big one, kind of labrador- German shepherd mix. Lovely and friendly looking but clearly not taught any better by the fuckwit owner, who didn't have it on a leash.

The dog had walked up our front path a few times previously, probably aroused by the scent of our cats, but had never  left us a present before.  When the owner walked past a few moments later I asked 'wtf man', but he simply shrugged his shoulders.

I'm in Tulse Hill too. Perhaps is the same offender.

Not the only one walking loose, sadly. One of my cats was attacked by a staffie a while back, though luckily he held his own and escaped unharmed, even if so shaken he disappeared for two days.

Sadly the neighbour's cat down the road wasn't so lucky with a pair of greyhounds that are also walked past regularly


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

T & P said:


> It happened to me too and I caught the offending dog infraganti, as I was just going out of the house. Big one, kind of labrador- German shepherd mix. Lovely and friendly looking but clearly not taught any better by the fuckwit owner, who didn't have it on a leash.
> 
> The dog had walked up our front path a few times previously, probably aroused by the scent of our cats, but had never  left us a present before.  When the owner walked past a few moments later I asked 'wtf man', but he simply shrugged his shoulders.
> 
> ...


I'm installing a camera on my gate post as I type...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm installing a camera on my gate post as I type...



I've just bought a GoPro for my bike to record motorists who show signs of trying to kill me but I have left it on the bike twice whilst in a supermarket so I'm grateful to still have it, maybe thieves are getting thicker or everyone is recording everything and everyone is getting more honest.
This could go deep and I'm not sure I like it, the 70's felt a bit shit but at least we had the three day week and you could get away with stuff.
Now it's all tech solutions, that gate post thing is a good idea but how discreet is it? What would stop a determined dog fouler from kicking the shit out of it?


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just bought a GoPro for my bike to record motorists who show signs of trying to kill me but I have left it on the bike twice whilst in a supermarket so I'm grateful to still have it, maybe thieves are getting thicker or everyone is recording everything and everyone is getting more honest.
> This could go deep and I'm not sure I like it, the 70's felt a bit shit but at least we had the three day week and you could get away with stuff.
> Now it's all tech solutions, that gate post thing is a good idea but how discreet is it? What would stop a determined dog fouler from kicking the shit out of it?


What's the main difference between gopro and other cameras? I gather the resolution is just so much better then the rest?


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 22, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Thanks for the news.  Thought it was looking a bit tired last time I was down there.  Don't think having the Herne Hill one just up the road helps it.


I stopped going a while ago - combination of getting all my veg delivered by Local Greens and the irresistible convenience of the Brixton Water Lane Sainsburys.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2015)

T & P said:


> What's the main difference between gopro and other cameras? I gather the resolution is just so much better then the rest?



It's not really the resolution, it's about the price, barrel distortion, lighting.
You can get an idea from my test ride higher up the thread;


If you are new to action cameras as I am you need to understand resolution issues can be compromised by editing/uploading software.

You can get cameras that claim to do 720 at 60 fpm but they are kind of fibbing by repeating the same frame twice, for example the SJ4000 you can get a good example here;  

I think that was a fair review and it will lead you onto others options for research.

I've not played about with 1080 yet because my monitor is 720.

Rather than fuck about with unknown budget cameras I went with the GoPro Hero at £95 with offers; look on Argos.
I was very tempted by the SJ4000 but was put off by clones, maybe editor can offer something here?


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just bought a GoPro for my bike to record motorists who show signs of trying to kill me but I have left it on the bike twice whilst in a supermarket so I'm grateful to still have it, maybe thieves are getting thicker or everyone is recording everything and everyone is getting more honest.
> This could go deep and I'm not sure I like it, the 70's felt a bit shit but at least we had the three day week and you could get away with stuff.
> Now it's all tech solutions, that gate post thing is a good idea but how discreet is it? What would stop a determined dog fouler from kicking the shit out of it?


I jest...


----------



## Ms T (May 22, 2015)

I am sad about the farmer's market, which I used regularly for meat and veg.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

if you catch the owner and he "shrugs his shoulders", make sure to follow him home and drop your dinner on his path.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Sunday morning farmers market gonna close down. Not enough customers apparently.



Always seemed busy to me when I managed to get up early enough to see it. 

Though not sure how much they actually sold in the morning. To be frank its still not that affordable compared to the regular market. 

If I buy fruit and veg I get it on Saturdays from regular market. Its way cheaper for those on a budget.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I am sad about the farmer's market, which I used regularly for meat and veg.



Well, it's all about market forces, there was some room for people like you in Brixton but now you have to deal with those Herne Hill gangsters.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I jest...



I kno2w


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I am sad about the farmer's market, which I used regularly for meat and veg.



None of my neighbours used it neither did I, they were offering stuff aimed at others.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

We are dealing with basic people who don't want to speak about the cost meat so we fucked off up the road to get rid of our flesh.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2015)

how long is the free parking in tescos for? 90mins? cheers.


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> how long is the free parking in tescos for? 90mins? cheers.



Don't you have Tescos in the Heath?


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2015)

Interesting watch.
Includes some images of old Brixton (at 31) - 1972. At 33.26 is that the lost Geneva Road? editor

Thanks Nanker Phelge


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Don't you have Tescos in the Heath?


we do but we don't have a brixton in thornton heath


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> we do but we don't have a brixton in thornton heath



 I think a fair amount of ex-Brixton is in Thornton Heath.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Always seemed busy to me when I managed to get up early enough to see it.
> 
> Though not sure how much they actually sold in the morning. To be frank its still not that affordable compared to the regular market.
> 
> If I buy fruit and veg I get it on Saturdays from regular market. Its way cheaper for those on a budget.



I agree about the price of veg but I liked the seasonality and the high quality - and the fact you could get stuff like French breakfast radishes and heritage tomatoes that actually had a good flavour. And English asparagus rather than Spanish (scoured the regular market for that yesterday and did finally find some).  I also find the quality of stuff at the daily market very variable. 

For meat, Boarstall Meat compares very favourably on price, especially for their free-range chicken, which is very, very good.  I won't buy meat from most of the butchers in the Brixton, tbh. 

I am not on a tight budget though.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> None of my neighbours used it neither did I, they were offering stuff aimed at others.


My neighbour who is on benefits did.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, it's all about market forces, there was some room for people like you in Brixton but now you have to deal with those Herne Hill gangsters.


"People like me". 

I actually live half way between Brixton and Herne Hill but much preferred Brixton. Cheaper, better for veg and meat and Cafe Max for post-shopping sustenance.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> "People like me".
> 
> I actually live half way between Brixton and Herne Hill but much preferred Brixton. *Cheaper, better for veg and meat* and Cafe Max for post-shopping sustenance.



You're right about the veg and the meat, more so if you catch them just before they pack up. I did predict it wouldn't last because, despite the changing demographics, it never really catered to long term locals whose tastes and budgets were ignored.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> "People like me".
> 
> I actually live half way between Brixton and Herne Hill but much preferred Brixton. Cheaper, better for veg and meat and Cafe Max for post-shopping sustenance.


I've just started using the green grocer in Herne Hill and they seem to be excellent (shop, rather than Sunday stall). Wasn't sure whether they are one of the businesses being turfed out?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> how long is the free parking in tescos for? 90mins? cheers.


??????????Anyone???????????/


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ??????????Anyone???????????/


Not sure but regularly park there and bugger off into Brixton for 2hours or more.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> how long is the free parking in tescos for? 90mins? cheers.


Yes 90 mins.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I've just started using the green grocer in Herne Hill and they seem to be excellent (shop, rather than Sunday stall). Wasn't sure whether they are one of the businesses being turfed out?


I think they are. I use it sometimes too, but find quality variable and it's pricey.  Just saw French radishes there for more than double the price of Brixton Farmer's Market. But I like the staff - family business I think.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You're right about the veg and the meat, more so if you catch them just before they pack up. I did predict it wouldn't last because, despite the changing demographics, it never really catered to long term locals whose tastes and budgets were ignored.


I'm not sure that's correct to be honest. I know Boarstall Meats used to get goat for some of the Caribbean locals.  The veg stall was very popular (the one from Lincs) and would have not much left at the end of the day.


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2015)

The Standard says there's an event today to highlight the plight of the arches traders. Is this true? I can't find any mention of it on urban. http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ition-to-network-rail-evictions-10271709.html


----------



## editor (May 23, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> The Standard says there's an event today to highlight the plight of the arches traders. Is this true? I can't find any mention of it on urban. http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ition-to-network-rail-evictions-10271709.html


It's happening now. Nicely laid back


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2015)

T & P said:


> What's the main difference between gopro and other cameras? I gather the resolution is just so much better then the rest?



More accessories for GoPro (licenced and unlicenced), too. The licenced stuff tends to have been field-tested and properly quality-controlled, while some of the unlicenced stuff...hasn't.


----------



## MissL (May 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think they are. I use it sometimes too, but find quality variable and it's pricey.  Just saw French radishes there for more than double the price of Brixton Farmer's Market. But I like the staff - family business I think.



agree the people that run it are always friendly, but the prices are high and a lot of the stuff is on it's last legs. shame really.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2015)

Some snaps from around town -

















Brixton scenes – sunsets, broken police window and jazz drink catastrophe


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2015)

I was at the farmer's market just now and Mr Boarstall Meats was telling me how gutted they were that it's closing and how they'd like to find another site. It's Not the number of customers that's the problem for them but Lambeth has decreed there aren't enough stalls paying them rent.

Anyway, I was suggesting Pop Brixton to them and then it occurred to me that the new Granville space on Somerleyton might be good. As if by magic, the lady who runs that space appeared, and offered to save the market. So fingers crossed.


----------



## organicpanda (May 24, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I was at the farmer's market just now and Mr Boarstall Meats was telling me how gutted they were that it's closing and how they'd like to find another site. It's Not the number of customers that's the problem for them but Lambeth has decreed there aren't enough stalls paying them rent.
> 
> Anyway, I was suggesting Pop Brixton to them and then it occurred to me that the new Granville space on Somerleyton might be good. As if by magic, the lady who runs that space appeared, and offered to save the market. So fingers crossed.


it's actually London Farmers Market who are pulling the plug claiming there are not enough stalls for them to cover their cost, the market is there until 26th July, also apparently the lease for the farmers market to use that space is up for renewal in January - not sure if that is the same for all the other markets there, timing is interesting though considering that Network Rail want to start work on the arches around that time


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Some snaps from around town -
> Brixton scenes – sunsets, broken police window and jazz drink catastrophe



The Canterbury Arms one is brilliant.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> it's actually London Farmers Market who are pulling the plug claiming there are not enough stalls for them to cover their cost, the market is there until 26th July, also apparently the lease for the farmers market to use that space is up for renewal in January - not sure if that is the same for all the other markets there, timing is interesting though considering that Network Rail want to start work on the arches around that time


It has shrunk a fair bit in size recently though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

There is not enough stalls because there is not enough customers, isn't that how markets forces work?


----------



## organicpanda (May 24, 2015)

editor said:


> It has shrunk a fair bit in size recently though.


true, but the ones left are happy with the market and a couple of the stallholders told me it is their best market and they would hate to loose it


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> it's actually London Farmers Market who are pulling the plug claiming there are not enough stalls for them to cover their cost, the market is there until 26th July, also apparently the lease for the farmers market to use that space is up for renewal in January - not sure if that is the same for all the other markets there, timing is interesting though considering that Network Rail want to start work on the arches around that time


Because they have to pay rent to the council, no? Anyway, it sound like moving to Granville Market space would be a good solution all round.


----------



## organicpanda (May 24, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Because they have to pay rent to the council, no? Anyway, it sound like moving to Granville Market space would be a good solution all round.


they do have to pay rent to the council, as well as wages for the market manager, advertising (not that there seems to be much for Brixton) office running costs etc. I believe the system is they take a % of the take from each stall, so the turnover of each stall (and their honesty) decides their take for the day. Quite why they chose to stop at the end of July when the lease only runs for another 5 months after that is a mystery to me


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2015)

Friend pointed out to me that Tessa Jowell launched her campaign to be selected as candidate for London Mayor on Somerleyton road

Amusing to see that the article says she was careful to avoid saying Tony Blair.

I do find it annoying that a pro Iraq war Blairite loyalist can use Brixton to start her campaign.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Friend pointed out to me that Tessa Jowell launched her campaign to be selected as candidate for London Mayor on Somerleyton road
> 
> Amusing to see that the article says she was careful to avoid saying Tony Blair.
> 
> I do find it annoying that a pro Iraq war Blairite loyalist can use Brixton to start her campaign.



well she has been giving it large on the housing shortage so central Brixton resonates with that
predictably another blairite lord Adonis has said she's the best candidate but he also said that
demolishing social housing and rebuilding with private investment like Lambeth are doing
is the way forward, an idea which the Tory scum are keen on too,
http://www.conservativehome.com/loc...n-to-lord-adonis-on-estate-redevelopment.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Friend pointed out to me that Tessa Jowell launched her campaign to be selected as candidate for London Mayor on Somerleyton road
> 
> Amusing to see that the article says she was careful to avoid saying Tony Blair.
> 
> I do find it annoying that a pro Iraq war Blairite loyalist can use Brixton to start her campaign.



She also passionately helped block a public inquiry into that illegal war. She is as crooked as they come.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2015)

I liked these guys outside Iceland. 











Dancing to the street drums in Brixton – photos


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> well she has been giving it large on the housing shortage so central Brixton resonates with that
> predictably another blairite lord Adonis has said she's the best candidate but he also said that
> demolishing social housing and rebuilding with private investment like Lambeth are doing
> is the way forward, an idea which the Tory scum are keen on too,
> http://www.conservativehome.com/localgovernment/201s 5/04/the-conservatives-should-listen-to-lord-adonis-on-estate-redevelopment.html



Thats an interesting read.

This is my problem with Jowell. She, like some Tories, is good at making the right noises but in practise she is on the right of the Labour party.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 24, 2015)

What happens in Brixton every Sunday now that means the place is over run with dickheads in fancy dress?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

It's been full of zany fancy dress clowns for the past few days, utterly tedious.


----------



## ash (May 24, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> What happens in Brixton every Sunday now that means the place is over run with dickheads in fancy dress?





Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's been full of zany fancy dress clowns for the past few days, utterly tedious.


 This twattery:
*The Church Party Bar*
*thechurch*london.com/
So this is it…don't miss the chance to say I was at one of the last ever Church ... The Church@ Electric Brixton, Town Hall Parade, Brixton, London SW2 1RJ


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

In Jesus name thank fuck they are fucked.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2015)

Jeans Corner awaits its new BBQ Express owners.


----------



## David Clapson (May 25, 2015)

I've rescued a Boris Bike from the street drinkers. Will I get a reward?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I've rescued a Boris Bike from the street drinkers. Will I get a reward?


Was that on Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2015)

Sad to see another fucking huge ugly advert is covering the front of the old Woolworths building again.


----------



## David Clapson (May 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Was that on Coldharbour Lane?


Windrush Sq.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thats an interesting read.
> 
> This is my problem with Jowell. She, like some Tories, is good at making the right noises but in practise she is on the right of the Labour party.



There are no shortage of Nu Labour twonks in Lambeth Town Hall who are keen to support Dame Tessa.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Sad to see another fucking huge ugly advert is covering the front of the old Woolworths building again.
> View attachment 71816


Between the first iPhone ad and this one there was another ad for a different company (I forget who). I guess it's a permanent thing now.


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2015)

At least the new iphone one is an attractive picture of a famous building. It could be much more ugly than that!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 25, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I've rescued a Boris Bike from the street drinkers. Will I get a reward?


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2015)

Reminder of this meeting on Wednesday. More info on Brixton Noticeboard.


----------



## aussw9 (May 26, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I was at the farmer's market just now and Mr Boarstall Meats was telling me how gutted they were that it's closing and how they'd like to find another site. It's Not the number of customers that's the problem for them but Lambeth has decreed there aren't enough stalls paying them rent.
> 
> Anyway, I was suggesting Pop Brixton to them and then it occurred to me that the new Granville space on Somerleyton might be good. As if by magic, the lady who runs that space appeared, and offered to save the market. So fingers crossed.



So if they are getting the arse early, who then has come in and offered a bigger return to Lambeth then? I'd often pick a few things up on the way through on Sundays. Hopefully they continue on in Brixton elsewhere


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Sad to see another fucking huge ugly advert is covering the front of the old Woolworths building again.
> View attachment 71816


I'd prefer it with out ads too, but the photo of Golden Gate bridge is quite good though - set me off thinking about San Francisco,  naked sunbathing on the beach with that view, Armistead Maupin's Tales of the City and The Planet of the Apes movie (- where the apes escape across the bridge to the redwood forests on the other side and beat the police trying to stop them.) Gave me lots to think about on the bus this morning. 

Didn't even notice what it's an ad for. (Please don't tell me, I don't want to know and I'll be going past it every morning)


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2015)

The Standard was quite thin this evening. Maybe that is why they devoted ¼ of a page to the travails of the Fridge Bar http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...es-licence-after-machete-threat-10275697.html


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Standard was quite thin this evening. Maybe that is why they devoted ¼ of a page to the travails of the Fridge Bar http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...es-licence-after-machete-threat-10275697.html


I thought that some of the authorities were positive about her management in other recent reviews? Enough so to remove the ban on her husband entering the premises.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2015)

Not Brixton, but the Camberwell Arms has been shortlisted for best new restaurant by the Evening Standard. I love that place.


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Not Brixton, but the Camberwell Arms has been shortlisted for best new restaurant by the Evening Standard. I love that place.


Only been a couple of times but the food is lovely.


----------



## 299 old timer (May 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Didn't even notice what it's an ad for. (Please don't tell me, I don't want to know and I'll be going past it every morning)



It's a joint advertising collaboration between Champagne & Fromage, Brindisa, and Honest Burgers


----------



## cuppa tee (May 27, 2015)

audacious raid on Brixton pawnbrokers..............

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...nch-raid-on-brixton-pawnbrokers-10278346.html


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> audacious raid on Brixton pawnbrokers..............
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...nch-raid-on-brixton-pawnbrokers-10278346.html


Recovery of a firearm is never good. 

Though the picture off google maps made me laugh.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> audacious raid on Brixton pawnbrokers..............
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...nch-raid-on-brixton-pawnbrokers-10278346.html



So that's what I saw this morning, the gun did look real, a modern type pistol if that's the right terminology but it was in a pizza box and people were standing around laughing with the old Bill as it was being photographed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2015)

Quite like the fact the pawnbrokers got robbed, Instant karma's gonna get you, if I don't get you first.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Manter said:


> Recovery of a firearm is never good.


It's double plus good if they get the fuckwits carrying it.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2015)

That might explain why there were a lot of police officers in Brixton this afternoon. I think I counted 10.


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2015)

editor said:


> It's double plus good if they get the fuckwits carrying it.


Yeah true enough. I guess what I really should have said is comedy religious fancy dress robbery isn't funny when you realise the men had guns


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 27, 2015)

Just had phone snatched out of my hand at Stockwell Avenue (?), the passageway behind the post office towards the skate park.  My own fault for having it in my hand like a kite. But feel quite shook up. Luckily no-one hurt.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 27, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Just had phone snatched out of my hand at Stockwell Avenue (?), the passageway behind the post office towards the skate park.  My own fault for having it in my hand like a kite. But feel quite shook up. Luckily no-one hurt.



sorry that happened to you.  happened to a mate about 13 years ago - same passage.  Not your fault though.


----------



## David Clapson (May 27, 2015)

Shout out to support protesters detained in Brixton police station - this was tweeted at 10 pm


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> sorry that happened to you.  happened to a mate about 13 years ago - same passage.  Not your fault though.


Thank you. I feel very small and sad. Not about the phone per say, whatever, it's insured anyway, just about the encounter. Lucky it wasn't anything violent though!


----------



## uk benzo (May 27, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Thank you. I feel very small and sad. Not about the phone per say, whatever, it's insured anyway, just about the encounter. Lucky it wasn't anything violent though!



Did you not have any tracking software installed? Or alternatively, you could use the built in (basic) tracking options that android / apple offer, assuming you have either of these types of phones.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2015)

Was about to ask the same thing, hope you are ok DietCokeGirl


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Thank you. I feel very small and sad. Not about the phone per say, whatever, it's insured anyway, just about the encounter. Lucky it wasn't anything violent though!


Really sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel. I got mugged in that exact alley and felt really small after. I was punched several times and my gf had her head smacked into the pavement. We were both ok but felt helpless. It all happened in a flash. Best thing is not to dwell on it. Idiots.


----------



## Marjan (May 28, 2015)

A Safe Place to Belong is a short film that looks at the work of Ebony Horse Club, a community riding centre in Brixton. For more information or to donate please go to ebonyhorseclub.org.uk


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Just had phone snatched out of my hand at Stockwell Avenue (?), the passageway behind the post office towards the skate park.  My own fault for having it in my hand like a kite. But feel quite shook up. Luckily no-one hurt.


Shit. That's terrible. Don't blame yourself though - it happens to loads of people. Do you need to borrow a phone?


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2015)

Hope you're ok DietCokeGirl. It's horrible.


----------



## colacubes (May 28, 2015)

(((DietCokeGirl))) 

Hope you got a decent night's sleep and feel a bit better this morning. Horrid thing to happen x


----------



## footballerslegs (May 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that DietCokeGirl - it's a shitty thing to happen. If there's owt I can do etc...

A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of anywhere in Brixton that will shred a load of paper? Got a massive stack of old bills etc that's out of control and I'm not sure what to do with them.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 28, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words everyone, really appreciated. You lots are the best.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 28, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Did you not have any tracking software installed? Or alternatively, you could use the built in (basic) tracking options that android / apple offer, assuming you have either of these types of phones.


 I don't know.....not very clever with these things. It's been reported, anyway.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel. I got mugged in that exact alley and felt really small after. I was punched several times and my gf had her head smacked into the pavement. We were both ok but felt helpless. It all happened in a flash. Best thing is not to dwell on it. Idiots.


Bloody hell, that sounds awful, poor you and gf.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of anywhere in Brixton that will shred a load of paper? Got a massive stack of old bills etc that's out of control and I'm not sure what to do with them.


Buy one in Argos, you will then realise how much you have to shred and wonder how you lived without it. Or use fire!


----------



## footballerslegs (May 28, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Buy one in Argos, you will then realise how much you have to shred and wonder how you lived without it. Or use fire!


 
Fire is tempting. Be good to see debt go up in flames!


----------



## trabuquera (May 28, 2015)

Nothing like starting off the day by having to ask a couple of crackheads (very politely) not to light up on your doorstep ... again ...  ... then getting the "hey, sweetheart ... hey, hey ... YOU STUCK UP BITCH" treatment from a smackhead outside drugwork centre a few steps later ... . But the sun is shining and there's stuff to do, so I'll just moan about it on here for 1minute then get on with stuff. Really sorry to hear about the phone DietCokeGirl


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 28, 2015)

Marjan said:


> A Safe Place to Belong is a short film that looks at the work of Ebony Horse Club, a community riding centre in Brixton. For more information or to donate please go to ebonyhorseclub.org.uk



Lovely video.  I consider myself very lucky to live in the block right beside this club.  It's really nice to be woken up by horses neighing when I leave my bedroom window open.


----------



## organicpanda (May 28, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Nothing like starting off the day by having to ask a couple of crackheads (very politely) not to light up on your doorstep ... again ...  ... then getting the "hey, sweetheart ... hey, hey ... YOU STUCK UP BITCH" treatment from a smackhead outside drugwork centre a few steps later ... . But the sun is shining and there's stuff to do, so I'll just moan about it on here for 1minute then get on with stuff. Really sorry to hear about the phone DietCokeGirl


we have similar with people jacking up on ours and in retaliation for being asked (politely) not to do that here they leave their used needles and crap on the doorstep - at times it strains my compassion for their situation!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Sorry to hear that DietCokeGirl - it's a shitty thing to happen. If there's owt I can do etc...
> 
> A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of anywhere in Brixton that will shred a load of paper? Got a massive stack of old bills etc that's out of control and I'm not sure what to do with them.



As advised, Argos, make sure it's a cross shredder.


----------



## trabuquera (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs - can't you burn all the old bills? nothing as satisfying as watching a load of old paper going up in smoke, especially when they're records of all the stuff you've had to cough up for... (but obviously you need outside space for it - sorry if this isn't an option.)


----------



## David Clapson (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Sorry to hear that DietCokeGirl - it's a shitty thing to happen. If there's owt I can do etc...
> 
> A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of anywhere in Brixton that will shred a load of paper? Got a massive stack of old bills etc that's out of control and I'm not sure what to do with them.


Tesco has shredders.


----------



## footballerslegs (May 28, 2015)

Unfortunately there's no outdoor space, and a window sill bonfire might raise a few eyebrows, even down Stockwell. We've got a small shredder at the moment but it rattles and makes a burning smell if you do more than a couple of bits at a time. Maybe it's time to upgrade (or go paperless).


----------



## footballerslegs (May 28, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Tesco has shredders.



Do you mean they sell shredders or you can take stuff there to be shredded?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

From last night: 







Brixton helicopters, fire engines and police assist a girl stuck in a tree


----------



## leanderman (May 28, 2015)

Our residents' association CCTV has several times caught an ID theft gang taking away rubbish sacks on bin night. 

I tear off the address and account details from incriminating documents and recycle the remainder.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Our residents' association CCTV has several times caught an ID theft gang taking away rubbish sacks on bin night.
> 
> I tear off the address and account details from incriminating documents and recycle the remainder.


**Digs out shredder from shed.**


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2015)

editor said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wondered why the helicopter was out for so long.


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> [...] does anyone know of anywhere in Brixton that will shred a load of paper? Got a massive stack of old bills etc that's out of control and I'm not sure what to do with them.


This company does home visits: www.shredonsite.co.uk

minimum visit charge is £70.00 + vat for 150kg (about 15 boxes).

Have you tried putting them through the washing machine?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2015)

editor said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emergency services were stumped....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2015)

...so they sent three branches to sort it...


----------



## David Clapson (May 28, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Do you mean they sell shredders or you can take stuff there to be shredded?


They sell them. In the stationery section at the Brixton superstore.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

editor said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says girl in the story but it also quotes a tweet saying it was an incapacitated vulnerable missing person. Perhaps it needs to be clearer?


----------



## gdubz (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It says girl in the story but it also quotes a tweet saying it was an incapacitated vulnerable missing person. Perhaps it needs to be clearer?


How high was this person? I'm not even making a joke - the ladder doesn't look that long.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

What was the helicopter for?


----------



## gdubz (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It says girl in the story but it also quotes a tweet saying it was an incapacitated vulnerable missing person. Perhaps it needs to be clearer?


(Though I'd quite like to make a joke about how high this person was, but I don't want people to hate me.)


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

One of my favourite cars seen in Brixton today


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)

editor said:


> One of my favourite cars seen in Brixton today
> 
> View attachment 71999



I'm not into cars but that is a beauty, you want to drive to Brighton in that car, you want to have sex in that car when it's raining in Brighton or you don't have the money for a cheap hotel.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 29, 2015)

An FoI has shown that the current level of debt that Lambeth Council has is an astonishing half a billion pounds. This is rising each year. Interest rate in PFI payments alone stand at over £13m a year.

Over a third of Council Tax money is spent on servicing this debt, rather than going towards public services.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

editor said:


> One of my favourite cars seen in Brixton today
> 
> View attachment 71999



Looks familiar, Leander Road?


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FoI has shown that the current level of debt that Lambeth Council has is an astonishing half a billion pounds. This is rising each year. Interest rate in PFI payments alone stand at over £13m a year.
> 
> Over a third of Council Tax money is spent on servicing this debt, rather than going towards public services.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



Banging on about public borrowing, that piece reads like the Mail.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Banging on about public borrowing, that piece reads like the Mail.


Cllr Graham Pycock (who did the FOI request) is leader of the Tory opposition group in Lambeth is he not?

More interesting to me - the debt of both Lambeth and Southwark was always said to be £900 million or so for each borough back in the 1990s.

Does this mean that Lambeth (which party?) had sorted some of the debt out?

Furthermore the interest rate on the debt now is minuscule compared to the 1990s. I would say whoever is running the council has nothing to worry about - unless this era of free money comes to an end - surely something the present government will do everything possible to avoid.

The most disturbing thing about the whole affair is this:

Why does the Tory opposition leader have to do an FOI to get information which should be publicly available - especially to councillors?


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

The main reason we’re saddled with 5 more years (minimum) of the fucking Bullingdon club is because people can’t grasp the difference between macroeconomics and a credit card bill, a fallacy the Tory owned press (and Buzz seemingly) takes delight in spreading.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 29, 2015)

So Lambeths debt has come down? That's great. Has it been a steady decline or had peaks and troughs?


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So Lambeths debt has come down? That's great. Has it been a steady decline or had peaks and troughs?


I remember asking a councillor how much Lambeth had lost when the Icelandic banks crashed. Loads of councils were badly stung. They thought the idea that Lambeth might have had any savings to lose was hilarious.


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I remember asking a councillor how much Lambeth had lost when the Icelandic banks crashed. Loads of councils were badly stung. They thought the idea that Lambeth might have had any savings to lose was hilarious.



Even Lambeth probably has a cash reserve.


----------



## Belushi (May 29, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Even Lambeth probably has a cash reserve.



I think its a legal obligation for councils?


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Even Lambeth probably has a cash reserve.


Indeed. It's kept in a cookie tin at reception, apparently.


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So Lambeths debt has come down? That's great. Has it been a steady decline or had peaks and troughs?



Why is public debt a bad thing? The figures quoted work out as an interest rate of 2.56%. While rates are that low they’d be incompetent not to borrow heavily to invest in the area, if anything they should be borrowing/spending a lot more. Articles like that are damaging


----------



## ی صحبت می کنند (May 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Cllr Graham Pycock (who did the FOI request) is leader of the Tory opposition group in Lambeth is he not?



He is not. Graham didn't get elected at this, or the last election.

Tim Briggs is now the leader of the Tory majority opposition.


----------



## David Clapson (May 29, 2015)

Apparently if you want to open a bar in the container park the rent being asked is equivalent to £100 per sq ft. The typical rent for a shop unit in central Brixton is more like £35 to £40 per foot. There's a suspicion that somebody is lining their pockets.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Why is public debt a bad thing? The figures quoted work out as an interest rate of 2.56%. While rates are that low they’d be incompetent not to borrow heavily to invest in the area, if anything they should be borrowing/spending a lot more. Articles like that are damaging



I don't think it's a bad thing per se, but borrowing money just because interest rates are low does carry risk


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I don't think it's a bad thing per se, but borrowing money just because interest rates are low does carry risk



Why does it? The bailiffs can't be sent round to remove Lambeth's TV. It's not the same as a personal debt


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Apparently if you want to open a bar in the container park the rent being asked is equivalent to £100 per sq ft. The typical rent for a shop unit in central Brixton is more like £35 to £40 per foot. There's a suspicion that somebody is lining their pockets.



If cheaper elsewhere, why not rent elsewhere?

No one is forcing them to take a container.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2015)

ی صحبت می کنند said:


> He is not. Graham didn't get elected at this, or the last election.
> Tim Briggs is now the leader of the Tory majority opposition.


Perhaps G Pycock is aware of stuff via his party then, but did the FOI so he could raise it as an issue in the public domain (with figures).


----------



## SpamMisery (May 29, 2015)

Well, I'm no expert, but I was assuming that in a worst case scenario interest rates explode then more of our tax has to be put towards servicing the debt, thereby reducing the council's ability to fund other things. But like I say, I'm no expert so happily bow to those with a bit more knowledge


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Well, I'm no expert, but I was assuming that in a worst case scenario interest rates explode then more of our tax has to be put towards servicing the debt, thereby reducing the council's ability to fund other things. But like I say, I'm no expert so happily bow to those with a bit more knowledge



Economics is not a science. They are still arguing about the Great Depression.


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Well, I'm no expert, but I was assuming that in a worst case scenario interest rates explode then more of our tax has to be put towards servicing the debt, thereby reducing the council's ability to fund other things. But like I say, I'm no expert so happily bow to those with a bit more knowledge



We have our own bank (well not Lambeth but the UK) that sets interest rates so they will definitely not explode, if money runs out they print more (quantitative easing I think it's called) the reason Greece is fucked because Germany calls the shots.



leanderman said:


> Economics is not a science. They are still arguing about the Great Depression.



Roosevelt's new deal ended the great depression (which was shorter than the current one) i.e borrowing more to invest in infrastructure and as a by product increased employment and productivity. Nearly all economists (apart from those that work in the city) agree that austerity doesn't work.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> We have our own bank (well not Lambeth but the UK) that sets interest rates so they will definitely not explode, if money runs out they print more (quantitative easing I think it's called) the reason Greece is fucked because Germany calls the shots.




Really?


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2015)

Think you'll find most of the city economists have reservations about austerity. And Greece's crisis is a bit more complicated than that. And interest rates can spike quite sharply- the monetary affairs committee can't insulate us from the rest of the world


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Really?



Yes, which bit don't you agree with


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> Think you'll find most of the city economists have reservations about austerity. And Greece's crisis is a bit more complicated than that. And interest rates can spike quite sharply- the monetary affairs committee can't insulate us from the rest of the world



That's why I said except city economists as they have invested interests

ETA - I misunderstood your response probably should have said apart from some city economists


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

For starters, as you point out, it's not Lambeth's bank. The bank of England cannot be expected to think too carefully about Lambeth's specific needs when setting rates. Low rates do not suit everyone.

If all you have to do is print more money, what are your constraints? Nothing. So you keep printing it and it devalues until it becomes practically worthless.

Quantitative easing is fine in limited releases whilst money flow is blocked along the line. But as a general policy?


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> For starters, as you point out, it's not Lambeth's bank. The bank of England cannot be expected to think too carefully about Lambeth's specific needs when setting rates. Low rates do not suit everyone.
> 
> If all you have to do is print more money, what are your constraints? Nothing. So you keep printing it and it devalues until it becomes practically worthless.
> 
> Quantitative easing is fine in limited releases whilst money flow is blocked along the line. But as a general policy?



Yes I went a bit off topic with Lambeth/UK thing but my other points stand. You can't QE for ever but you can and should do it until the economy recovers, however long it might be, this article puts it better than I can

http://www.theguardian.com/business/ng-interactive/2015/apr/29/the-austerity-delusion


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2015)

The vast majority of economists also failed to spot the Great Recession. 

Nor did they warn of the problems with a single currency. 

They might well be right in terms of austerity but I would not bet on it.

ETA: QE has had the undesirable effect of making the rich much richer by inflating their assets, potentially creating another dangerous bubble. (see London house prices)


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Yes I went a bit off topic with Lambeth/UK thing but my other points stand. You can't QE for ever but you can and should do it until the economy recovers, however long it might be, this article puts it better than I can
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/business/ng-interactive/2015/apr/29/the-austerity-delusion


The problem is that parts of the economy are already motoring. Yes I know that's not apparent everywhere. But prices for services such as construction, for instance, are going up because we don't have the organised skills base/capacity to meet construction demand. There have been brick and other supply shortages for the same reasons. So if you keep printing oodles of cash it does not make these services more available. It just makes them cost more leading to inflation.

With QE you need to put the breaks on when you see the amber light. Not slam them on when you are about to zoom through a red.

To borrow from Leanderman, I guess recognising the amber light is possibly as much a mysterious art as a science.


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The problem is that parts of the economy are already motoring. Yes I know that's not apparent everywhere. But prices for services such as construction, for instance, are going up because we don't have the organised skills base/capacity to meet construction demand. There have been brick and other supply shortages for the same reasons. So if you keep printing oodles of cash it does not make these services more available. It just makes them cost more leading to inflation.
> 
> With QE you need to put the breaks on when you see the amber light. Not slam them on when you are about to zoom through a red.
> 
> To borrow from Leanderman, I guess recognising the amber light is possibly as much a mysterious art as a science.



Construction in London is booming yes, not elsewhere. I agree with your traffic lights but I'm don't think we can even see the junction yet - we weren't even in the car in 2010. A big reason trades are currently expensive is because of how much the industry has contracted. If sensible fiscal stimulus was applied when it was needed, big public funded projects for example this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Construction in London is booming yes, not elsewhere. I agree with your traffic lights but I'm don't think we can even see the junction yet - we weren't even in the car in 2010. A big reason trades are currently expensive is because of how much the industry has contracted. If sensible fiscal stimulus was applied when it was needed, big public funded projects for example this wouldn't have happened.


I agree that the trades have contracted. It will take time build those up as we have 8 yrs of not training anyone to catch up on. The thing which annoys me is that fiscal stimulus in the form of QE was supplied when it was needed. But it was handed to the banks to distribute and they just sat on it.


----------



## steeeve (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I agree that the trades have contracted. It will take time build those up as we have 8 yrs of not training anyone to catch up on. The thing which annoys me is that fiscal stimulus in the form of QE was supplied when it was needed. But it was handed to the banks to distribute and they just sat on it.



Yep I suppose - gone a bit off topic, my original point was that the sort of negative reporting does my head in. It's false at best and damaging at worst. Back to Brixton!


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Yep I suppose - gone a bit off topic, my original point was that the sort of negative reporting does my head in. It's false at best and damaging at worst. Back to Brixton!


Indeed!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2015)

Cops were out yesterday hassling the employees of the makeshift Car Park business in Rushcroft Road


----------



## editor (May 29, 2015)

While around the corner they were up to something else. There seemed to be a lot of cops about yesterday.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2015)

Some things to do: 







Brixton Weekender – What’s on in and around Brixton, Fri 29th – Sun 31st May


----------



## editor (May 29, 2015)

These smugly tagged Twitter updates from Lambeth cops don't 'alf grate:


----------



## Marjan (May 29, 2015)

A mass protest against Lambeth Community Mental Health Services moving to Streatham Job Centre, and the establishment of the UK's first psychological therapies department at Streatham Job Centre - explicitly merging mental health services with the DWP's agenda of harassment posing as "Back to Work."

More details: https://www.facebook.com/events/1632671646970164/

"We understand that from next month a pilot programme is to begin, whereby IAPTS trained CBT practitioners are to be based inside Job Centres. The posts will be part funded by the DWP. We are concerned that these practitioners may be used as part of the sanctions process, that CBT may not be in the client's interest in such a setting, that CBT is not the best form of therapy for many of those who experience mental distress, and that practitioners are not suffiently trained to be able to recognise the level of vulnerability of clients, or the level of risk that they may pose.

The first pilot is to begin at Streatham Job Centre next month.

MHRN, along with Southwark Association for Mental Health intend to campaign aginst this pilot scheme, and have set up a meeting for next Thursday (21st May) at 6pm at 97 Dawes House, Orb Street, SE17. If you live locally please join us and help us to plan the campaign. We will also be discussing relaunching SolidariTEA, with meetings to be held on a midweek evening. Now, with the Tories in majority and in government for the next 5 years, we need to link up and to get active. We hope to see you there."


----------



## Up the junction (May 29, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FoI has shown that the current level of debt that Lambeth Council has is an astonishing half a billion pounds. This is rising each year. Interest rate in PFI payments alone stand at over £13m a year.
> 
> Over a third of Council Tax money is spent on servicing this debt, rather than going towards public services.
> 
> BBuzz piece.


Most people would term it 'loans'. Yes it is debt as well:  managed, serviced loans. It's what every business does.

Published Lambeth accounts:
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Lambeth Statement of Accounts 2013-14.pdf


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2015)

Marjan said:


> A mass protest against Lambeth Community Mental Health Services moving to Streatham Job Centre, and the establishment of the UK's first psychological therapies department at Streatham Job Centre - explicitly merging mental health services with the DWP's agenda of harassment posing as "Back to Work."
> 
> More details: https://www.facebook.com/events/1632671646970164/
> 
> ...


Interesting. Do politicians really care about mental health anyway?
CBT is ideal therapy from a politicians point of view:
1. It can easily be time limited (12 weekly sessions or some such)
2. It is measurable - as the treatment involves repeated filling in of a Beck Inventory or variant.
3. It is in effect a form of brain-washing designed to change a negative attitude into a positive one.
Obvious fit for a Job Centre I would have thought.

This idea of everybody being given therapy dates back to the Blair era. One of his advisers, Richard Layard, an LSE academic promoted it heavily - he has written a book about it called "Thrive"

More interesting is the background of Layard's father - a story for later.


----------



## Marjan (May 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Interesting. Do politicians really care about mental health anyway?
> CBT is ideal therapy from a politicians point of view:
> 1. It can easily be time limited (12 weekly sessions or some such)
> 2. It is measurable - as the treatment involves repeated filling in of a Beck Inventory or variant.
> ...



What's the background of Layard's father?


----------



## T & P (May 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Cops were out yesterday hassling the employees of the makeshift Car Park business in Rushcroft Road
> 
> View attachment 72068


TBF the place has a bit of a 'seems legit' feel to it


----------



## se5 (May 29, 2015)

Sad news -a cyclist was killed in Camberwell yesterday  http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news...jured-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-camberwell/ Presumably this is why Critical Mass came down Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2015)

Marjan said:


> What's the background of Layard's father?


John Layard was an anthropologist in the south pacific from 1920s - early 1940s. Specialised in Vanuatu and small related islands.

He was however prone to depression and shot himself in the head attempting suicide
As a result of this he became a patient, then student, of Carl Gustav Jung.

I expect his father's psychiatric history may well have led Richard Layard to take a major interest in mental health and therapy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 30, 2015)

Edited for silliness.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2015)

Did you get home ok DietCokeGirl?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2015)

se5 said:


> Sad news -a cyclist was killed in Camberwell yesterday  http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news...jured-after-being-hit-by-lorry-in-camberwell/ Presumably this is why Critical Mass came down Coldharbour Lane?


It was one of the biggest Critical Masses I've seen. 






Absolutely massive Critical Mass bike ride rolls through Brixton


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The vast majority of economists also failed to spot the Great Recession.
> 
> Nor did they warn of the problems with a single currency.



I remember them warning quite clearly of the problems with a single currency. In fact they must have been banging on about it long and hard to register in my memory at a time when I had no interest in politics and economics.


----------



## superfly101 (May 30, 2015)

Marjan said:


> A mass protest against Lambeth Community Mental Health Services moving to Streatham Job Centre, and the establishment of the UK's first psychological therapies department at Streatham Job Centre - explicitly merging mental health services with the DWP's agenda of harassment posing as "Back to Work."
> 
> More details: https://www.facebook.com/events/1632671646970164/
> 
> ...



Since there's absolutely no links or any theorising in any shape nor form on why this is bad or will lead to people being sanctioned could you please explain this to me?

You do understand that Lambeth is one of the poorest boroughs and also has one of the highest instances of mental health issues as well?

You also fully understand that when re-organised in 2010 Mental Health Services Lambeth (which were complete gubbins by this time anyway)  had a 50% immediate funding cut with an extra 5% cut (on top of the 50%) each year for the next five with the emphasis on keeping what's left for IAPT?

SlaM pre 2012 had 4 floors of a wing in St Thomas's by mid 2012 it was in half the basement of the same wing.

So....


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Since there's absolutely no links or any theorising in any shape nor form on why this is bad or will lead to people being sanctioned could you please explain this to me?
> 
> You do understand that Lambeth is one of the poorest boroughs and also has one of the highest instances of mental health issues as well?
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the psychiatric services think basing some treatment facilities in Job Centres is a form of "reach out"?

I don't know anything about Streatham Job Centre, but the Brixton one always excites my paranoia - there are usually at least twice as many security staff as "advisers". To anyone more paranoid than me going for CBT or any other treatment in Brixton Job Centre would be not much different from going to Brixton Police Station. 

I think this strategy needs to be thought out a bit more - and hey, where is the community consultation? We get consulted to death about planning, regeneration, libraries, local environmental improvements. Why can't we be consulted about our views on mental health services?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 30, 2015)

Where do you draw the line though? Can't consult on everything


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Since there's absolutely no links or any theorising in any shape nor form on why this is bad or will lead to people being sanctioned could you please explain this to me?
> 
> You do understand that Lambeth is one of the poorest boroughs and also has one of the highest instances of mental health issues as well?
> 
> ...



I would have thought its obvious.

For DWP to fund CBT practioners based in Job Centres is a conflict of interest.

Mental Health care must imo be confidential and clearly demarcated from other government departments.

For users of mental health services its important that they can feel open to talk in an environment that is not judgemental or based on a goal set from outside.

Yes St Thomas mental health services are now stuck in the basement of the hospital. At the back of the hospital in one of the older buildings. You have to go to end of hospital and down two flights of stairs to get to it. That a statement of how its seen.

St Thomas is one of few places where one can get non CBT therapy. They do there own variant Cognitive Analytic Therapy (CAT) and psychotherapy. Which one you do is decided at initial discussion with one of the therapists. And there is long waiting list.


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Where do you draw the line though? Can't consult on everything



Mental health is a really important issue - many people suffer from mental health issues in one form or another (I suffer from general anxiety disorder which means I don't use the tube or go on planes). If I had to go for a CBT course, I would not want to go to the job centre. The staff at the job centres treat you like you have done something wrong, they are useless when it comes to helping you find work and are just there to process you through their systems. Crossing mental health services with the job centre seems to be more about getting more people back to work than helping the recovery of those with mental health issues.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> I remember them warning quite clearly of the problems with a single currency. In fact they must have been banging on about it long and hard to register in my memory at a time when I had no interest in politics and economics.



I remember exactly the opposite. 

And was gutted that the Labour govt kept us out.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Mental health is a really important issue - many people suffer from mental health issues in one form or another (I suffer from general anxiety disorder which means I don't use the tube or go on planes). If I had to go for a CBT course, I would not want to go to the job centre. The staff at the job centres treat you like you have done something wrong, they are useless when it comes to helping you find work and are just there to process you through their systems. Crossing mental health services with the job centre seems to be more about getting more people back to work than helping the recovery of those with mental health issues.


There does seem to be an implied threat at the back of it.
Actually whenever I see IDS speaking on TV he always seems to be talking about helping people get off benefit by cutting it off.
I would have thought that doing therapy in the Job Centre would be very threatening to people on benefit, but otherwise not so much.
But I very much doubt they would be offering therapy to non-claimants in the job centres.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I remember exactly the opposite.
> And was gutted that the Labour govt kept us out.


Quite right on that one. If some decent economist got to bear on the Euro it would be an asset to the whole EU.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

Lambeth must have set up a good direct debit


----------



## cuppa tee (May 31, 2015)

can someone please have a word with yuppie tastemakers/lifestyle bloggers  and ask them to pass it on that gratuitous use of "fuck" and it's derivatives does not make you " edgy" "vibrant" or "street", it just makes you look like a gobby twat.....
thanks


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2015)

Unusual commuter spotted from the 133 this morning


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 1, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Unusual commuter spotted from the 133 this morning



I saw this on Brixton Road, a lot of people were tking his pic on their phones................

June thread here btw................ 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-june-2015.335343/


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2015)

So Windrush Square finally got the cafe that was in all the early plans. Hooray! 

Oh. It's just a corporate promotion for Weight Watchers. Booo!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2015)

Summat has happened in Windrush Square.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2015)

That garish Weight Watchers cafe is still hogging a chunk of the 'public' space in the square.


----------

